# Not just for hoomans 4!



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey hairy buddies!

I'm surrounded by cats so I'm faining interest in them 

Where are all my friends? *sniff*

*snifffff*

xxxxx <--- stupid humans have 'kisses' not paws  idiots

Bumb


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ive been sooo busy playing in the sun all day , so spending the evening snoozing , been laying on the sofa with my hooman . , i am just going to check that there are no cats or fox's in the garden , grrrrr .:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

hobo99 said:


> Ive been sooo busy playing in the sun all day , so spending the evening snoozing , been laying on the sofa with my hooman . , i am just going to check that there are no cats or fox's in the garden , grrrrr .:


You do that barking buddy! They're everywhere :yikes: Wish you were here! I mean, I love mine to bits - but when they start stealing your bones, it's just not on at all 

Bumb
xx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

You let them steal your bones ,:yikes: , them cats need some serious training ,:frown2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

hobo99 said:


> You let them steal your bones ,:yikes: , them cats need some serious training ,:frown2:


I'm a big...well...sort of  softy anyway! They lick them and chew on them in front of me! Luckily I have lots so I walk off to another 

Bumb xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Bumby 

Im onmy mums bed- most likely ready be be naughty 

bramble is with daddy walking in town but its dark!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Woooooow wooooof yay, the gangs back. I've missed you lot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> Hey Bumby
> 
> Im onmy mums bed- most likely ready be be naughty
> 
> bramble is with daddy walking in town but its dark!


Hey runny lady :001_wub: we've not talked to you before :blush: I'm Bumby (I think my mum is good friends with your mum from what I've read over her shoulder) and in my gang - so far! are Jet, Marley and...Kenzie and lots more but my mum is useless and never keeps records of anything so I can't check  (but Kenzie will LOVE you because there's more girls  )

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Jet, big buddy!

How are you?!

Bumb
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hey runny lady :001_wub: we've not talked to you before :blush: I'm Bumby (I think my mum is good friends with your mum from what I've read over her shoulder) and in my gang - so far! are Jet, Marley and...Kenzie and lots more but my mum is useless and never keeps records of anything so I can't check  (but Kenzie will LOVE you because there's more girls  )
> 
> Bumb
> xxxx


hey cutie pie! i like your picture! im back downstairs so i can read about your mum over my mums shoulder 

Willow xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you think the old gang will all get together again, that would be great, and some new buddys of course.
Anyone had any adventures. I've been out on the fields and saw this strange thing I'd not seen before, I chased it, but it ran in the bushes and escaped. Mum says it was a fox and she's never seen one round here before. I'll get it next time though.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i jsut had a wee outside like a big girl. my mum still gives me treats afterwards 'positive reinforcement' she calls it whatever that is

ive got to be good tomorrow cos i be meeting somebody mum knows beofre we go for a look round the harbour. love it there, lots of bird poo


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm off out in a bit as well.Mum calls it TBBs, toilets before bedtime, so that I know it's the last one. 
By the way way, what do I do with the fox if I catch it?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

make friends with foxy cos as your mummy says they are rare so maybe get a photo together!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo that sounds good, a photo with a fox. So I don't try and bite it then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> hey cutie pie! i like your picture! im back downstairs so i can read about your mum over my mums shoulder
> 
> Willow xxxxx


:001_wub: gorgeous girl :001_wub:



jetsmum said:


> Do you think the old gang will all get together again, that would be great, and some new buddys of course.
> Anyone had any adventures. I've been out on the fields and saw this strange thing I'd not seen before, I chased it, but it ran in the bushes and escaped. Mum says it was a fox and she's never seen one round here before. I'll get it next time though.


Not sure big pup  I only joined when my mum did and I think, to be honest, she chipped in at first under MY name 

I asked Willow here (think her owners' is 'Carla....something' I know I asked Kenzie to pop along and I think I asked Marley to sniff over here.

Who else is there, Jet, Big buddy?

What about that new hooman Frosty; they seem like fun!

Bumb
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Oooo that sounds good, a photo with a fox. So I don't try and bite it then?


no bitey- my mum tells me bites is bad but i get treats toys & storokes if i play nicely. i gets lots of fotos taken thought- the camera loves me


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

There was biscuit - I kept calling him Jonesey at first, cos that's his humans name - I didn't know.
Jaxon was one of us, do you know I can't remember. Mum's always saying her memories bad, is it catching coz I can't remember some stuff either?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> There was biscuit - I kept calling him Jonesey at first, cos that's his humans name - I didn't know.
> Jaxon was one of us, do you know I can't remember. Mum's always saying her memories bad, is it catching coz I can't remember some stuff either?


HEY big pup :001_wub: can I introduce you to Willow :001_wub: Willow...this is my bark buddy, Jet....Jet! This is Willow, my boy  xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> HEY big pup :001_wub: can I introduce you to Willow :001_wub: Willow...this is my bark buddy, Jet....Jet! This is Willow, my boy  xxxx


hello all you beautiful boys!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well hello Willow, you're looking very pretty in your picture.Maybe we can share some treats sometime.
I'm glad I don't have to bite that fox, coz I don't do the bitey thing. I'm strictly a pacifist - that's good isn't it Willow?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

thats brilliant Jet  we will definately share treats, id like that


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Can't wait. What's your favourite treat. Mine are dentastix. I'd walk through mud to get at a dentastix. But the again, I'd walk through mud anyway.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i will eat about quater of a dentastix.... you can have the rest of mine  to keep my teefs clean my mum buys me some white rawhidey treats with flourde i loves them!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo sharing a dentastix with a pretty little thing like you would be doggie heaven.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i love your ears :001_wub: id like to cuddle up to them while you have the rest of the dentastix


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

:blush: Wow that's doggie heaven alright :blush:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

my sister bramble will be jealous though... a lovely doggy like you sharing food with me


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo a sister, I bet she's not as pretty as you are:001_smile:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

:blushing: people do say im the pretty sister but she is beautiful too


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I fink your very beautiful


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

aww fank yoo. i think your very shiny & handsome


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww fank oo. I think I like you.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

do you live close to me? i think we would like to have a race! im small but fast! tired though... bed time up on mums bed... maybe inside


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish I did live near you, I'd love to race with you and run around and have fun. But I live miles away, near Manchester. I know it's not really that far, but it might as well be at the other end of the Earth.
I'm going to have to go now, coz mums coming back soon.
But can I ask you somefin, but don't laugh at me. Will you be my girlfriend please Willow?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i will be your girlfriend  im in bed bow all tired after todayy. snuggled down mumsbleg all warm like! hope to see youbtomorrow


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo fank oo Willow. Have a nice sleep and I'll talk you you tomorow. Night, night.





Yay I got a girlfriend wooooooooo wooooooooo:001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hi anyone here woof woof


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya, I'm off to bed in a bit but I gotta tell you, I've gotta tell someone. I've got a girlfriend, her names Willow and she's so pretty.
Ok calm down Jet and remember to breathe.


Anyway, how are you Marley, had any good adventures or anything?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

How did I miss this? Hi everyone not spoken to you for ages. The best thing happened yesterday mummy's sister came back and I haven't seen her for forever mum say's she's at uni whatever that is. I did sulk for a while of course she left me for so long and then licked her to death she did give me a nice back rub as compensation. 

So how has everyone been?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone! I've missed you lot! 

And hi Willow! Nice to have another girl around with all these boys. I hear you and Jet have a thing going on  I should tell you that Bumby is mine (even if he doesn't know it!) :001_wub:

Something weird is happening to me - Mum says I'm having my 'season' whatever that is, and that all the boy doggies will like me so we can't go to the park  I don't understand why :blink:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Hi everyone! I've missed you lot!
> 
> And hi Willow! Nice to have another girl around with all these boys. I hear you and Jet have a thing going on  I should tell you that Bumby is mine (even if he doesn't know it!) :001_wub:
> 
> Something weird is happening to me - Mum says I'm having my 'season' whatever that is, and that all the boy doggies will like me so we can't go to the park  I don't understand why :blink:


yeahhhh ive got a boyyyyy frinddddddd  hes so big & strong!

yay more girls! umm season?? my mum talks abut seasons, its something to do with how warm it is outside- so maybe you cant go to the park cos its too cold today??? hope it warms up for you soon so you can go to the park, its good there


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Ooo fank oo Willow. Have a nice sleep and I'll talk you you tomorow. Night, night.
> 
> Yay I got a girlfriend wooooooooo wooooooooo:001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:


yayyy! morning boyfriend! i had a good sleep all over mum, i kicked & shoved my way to comfort last night  i woke her up at 3am though, i needed a wee what else could i do?! i hope to be seeing lots of you to day but mum says she has no job & is applying to get one today but it must be handed in tomorrow so she has to have the computer. i dunno what it all means but she tells me its to do with buying me treats!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> hi anyone here woof woof


im here & loved up  hope your ok? not met you brefore so hello


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> How did I miss this? Hi everyone not spoken to you for ages. The best thing happened yesterday mummy's sister came back and I haven't seen her for forever mum say's she's at uni whatever that is. I did sulk for a while of course she left me for so long and then licked her to death she did give me a nice back rub as compensation.
> 
> So how has everyone been?


new friend!! aww i like it when they come back after ages. my mum tells me that even though i see her daddy every day but i sometimes wee with excitement as i run over to see him


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't quite do that did erm knock her down onto the recliner by jumping up on her . Mummy wasn't very happy but it meant I could give her kisses easily.

No idea what seasons are sounds a bit weird


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello Willow, did you have a good sleep.I had dreamies about running round the fields with you and sharing treats after. (maybe one day!!!)

Buster, Kenzie, where'ya been.I really missed our chats, it was fun.

Seasons are something to do with the clothes hoomans wear. It's called fashun or something.Having to gave the right clothes for the right season. You know spring, summer and all that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Jet, I missed you too!

Thanks for explaining about seasons, that makes sense now. Maybe it also explains why my mum put some pants on me.

It's really sunny and warm here today, I think it's the warmest it's ever been in my whole life!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovin the pants Kenzie, yup that's very fashunable.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice pants. Mummy says it means you can have puppies that's why you're not allowed near male dogs.

I've been so bored mum was at work and then our internet crashed . She almost had a panic attack


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey barking buddies! 

I've just been to the beach and apparently I was naughty :scared: 

How was I to know there was a woman where I was weeing?!

Bumb
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Bumby :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I'm sure it was that lady's fault not yours 

I wish I could go to the beach but it's too far away  You and me would have fun at the beach I bet :crazy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey white puppy :001_wub:

The ladies friends said it had made there day! Everyone thought it was really funny apart from mum - she's so moody 

You'd LOVE the beach Kenzie! It's brilliant fun and it's got the BIGGEST drinking bowl EVER on it

Bumb
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Bumb :001_wub:

Sometimes when people get angry my mum says they need to take a chill pill - maybe you need to get your mum one of them? I dunno where you get them from though. Maybe you could ask your vet, they have all kinds of pills :blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think she was angry for long, I even caught her giggling when we walked off (don't tell her I told you though!) 

Have you worked out what a season is yet, tiny buddy?

Mum says if we go to feed the birds later I can get an ice-cream! Shall I bring you one back?

Bumb
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Yup, my good pals here have helped me and I now know that seasons are all to do with the nice weather and wearing clothes like my trendy pants, and if you see a boy dog there will be lots of puppies in trendy clothes to play with too. I'm so clever! 

I've never tasted ice cream! What's it like???


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Ahh I get it! I don't have to worry about that do I? 


Ice-cream looks a bit like you! Maybe that's why I like you so much :blush:

It's really cold sweet, it's gorgeous. I'm not allowed it very often though 

Bumb

xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hey guys! ive been with mum, sister & mums daddy (but we jsut call him daddy) we were at the beach but mum took her camera. mum had me on the lead & i pulled hard cos daddy forgot the pink fuzzy thing that they put round my back/shoulers  i got to see lots of people & other dogs but bestest of all i licked bird poo!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The beach is so much fun especially if there are other dogs there to chase had a lot of fun running after a german shepherd last time we went. The water is icky though and it makes you sick . 

Ice cream is yummy especially if it's chocolate ice cream which I'm only allowed a tiny bit of mum says it's bad for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Willow!

was it nice and sunny for you? What's a camera? 

What was the bird poo like? 

Bumby
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cameras are those box things that make a bright light and they save a picture of you somehow. Creepy if you ask me


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Ohh THOSE! Yeah they're weird *shudder*

How's your day been Buster? 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Been sunbathing most of it it's never sunny here so it's great . Then our internet crashed and I had to wait for mum to get home to fix it so I could come on. She can barely work the router my paws just aren't flexible enough to


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

My mums the same - she's useless 

Something keeps happening here where all the electricity goes off for a bit  It turns my drinking fountain off and all sorts 

How's Leo doing? Hoppy?

Bumby
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh I love bird poo! Lucky you Willow.

The beach sounds so much fun, mummy says when I'm 1 year old we'll live right by the beach and then we can go all the time. But I don't know when that is 

I'm going to make my mum give me some icecream - it sounds yummy!

You're so sweet Bumb :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok I need to train my human better I don't have a drinking fountain . 

Leo was outside with me too and we were annoying mum I have a squeaky toy and Leo was playing with his ball that has a bell in it. She's complaining we gave her a headache I gave her plenty of kisses to make up for it


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im lying in my bed- i ran with my sister in my back garden til we were both so exhausted the garden is very soggy & mum is a bit mad that ive changed colour from white to manky muddy cloulour all over- even my face  i cant help that the carpet she picked is oatmeal  its dirty real bad now hahahhahahah


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But getting muddy is awesome silly humans just don't understand

You guys should all read the so you want a human page on this. It has such good training tips for your human
Bribiba Irish Wolfhounds (Scotland)


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Guys, I've just been out on cat patrol.....saw one (think the others were hiding from me) I told it to get off my patch.

Saw the hooman from next door too....mum and dad tried to avoid her but she saw us.....she's a bit scared of me....and mum told her that I am "moulting"....whatever that is!

Gonna chill with Dad now cos it's boys night....mum is off to work in a bit.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cat patrol sounds like fun. Our neighbour's was lying on the wall laughing at me earlier because I couldn't get him cats are mean


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

That's not too long now Kenzie! You'll love it! Here's a tip though - in rock pools there's these funny coloured things stuck to the rocks - if you get your nose in them they grip on :scared: It really scared me! Mum laughed at me 

Buster! Fountains are great fun! I have to share mine with cats and a bunny though.

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol never met one of those I did get nipped by some mean orange thing with big claws though


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

A dog with big orange claws?! *hides under table*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No a hard thing had big pincers that nipped me . No idea what it was


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Phew! I thought it was a scary dog  

I've never met one of those! Was it on a lead? 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No it was allowed to run free and they call dogs dangerous and say we shouldn't be let offlead . It was much meaner just because I nudged it with my nose


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I wonder where it's mum was  

There's some really strange things out there isn't there 

It didn't hurt you badly did it little buddy?

Bumby
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No idea where it's mum was think it was a wild animal but it was mean. It didn't hurt me too badly but I really shouldn't have gone in the sea straight after that really hurt. Mum says it's the salt in the water that made it hurt worse. There are some really really strange things out there have you met any of those spiky things that roll into balls yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Wild?! Things like that shouldn't be allowed to just wander round!

I've met lots of those spikey-ball-majigs! Mum rescues them so lots of them come to stay but then they go back home after when they're better. Mum says they're poorly so have to stay with us for a while sometimes

I think I'm going for another walk! I don't want to go really, I'm tired

Bumb

xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i share a bedroom with a spiky bally thing!! it lives with mum in a cage- he is small but dead noisy. he wakes meup all the titme


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Your mum was telling mine about him!

Don't try and sniff him Willow!

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't know humans kept the little spikeys as pets but then again humans are very strange. Mummy said people keep skunks as pets and they spray horrible smelling stuff at people :blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I didn't know humans kept the little spikeys as pets but then again humans are very strange. Mummy said people keep skunks as pets and they spray horrible smelling stuff at people :blink:


WHAT is a skunk, Buster?! Has that got claws too?

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure but they spray horrible smelling things all over people


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah they are smaller than the wild spikey balls my mum said. he is small & smesll funny


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> yeah they are smaller than the wild spikey balls my mum said. he is small & smesll funny


So they live in a cage like Leo does sometimes or do they just run around?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> So they live in a cage like Leo does sometimes or do they just run around?


they live in cages & he has a big wheel but it squeaks all the time which wakes me up! mum told me that he is her 'avatar' pic but i dont know what that is!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm staying well away from anything that looks like it might spray then 

I just got jumped on by a cat : she wants me to chase her and I'm too tired

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think that's the little picture that mum has of me at the top. It used to be Leo but clearly I'm more photogenic. 

If play with cats you mean chase them until they stop annoying you sounds like fun. I would never actually hurt one too badly anyway


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

your pretty


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says I'm pretty but I'm a boy


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

boys arte pretty still


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Yep! I chase them round and round and round and then they chase me back! It's lots of fun but I don't want to play this time.

Oh...maybe I do 

Bumb
xx

PS where's Jet? xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says I'm pretty but dumb not sure it's a good thing . Boy's aren't pretty they're handsome.

Where is Jet? His mum's online


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow, hi everyone.We've just come back from the longest walk ever. All the way up to the shops which is miles away. I thought we would get some nice things to eat, but no. All she does is go up to this bit of wall, put something in it, poke it a few times,take things out of it and walk away. I'm stood there thinking duh - what was that all about?
But we came home the loooooong way and my paws are almost worn out. I'm going to sleep well tonight, if not before.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

huh hoomans are silly! maybe she was getting a ticket to let you come visit me??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's where humans get that paper stuff they give to the people and get treats for us with so those are good things


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Jet  wow what a strange thing to do 

When my mum goes to those machines she never takes anything out, she just swears at it :blink:

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think it was a ticket, sorry Willow.Coz we walked past the train station.
I've been playing with a big ginormus buzzy thing. But mum stopped me, she yelled at me to leave it so loud I nearly wet myself. Shouting at me for playing with mr buzzy was mean.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Must have been to get more of that paper stuff out to get you more treats. Was it stripey? Those are mean they sting you and hurt


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awwwww thats rubbish  maybe tomorrow?

poor mr buzzy must be scared too if you got shouted at aww


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I ate something mum called a stick insect once. It was yummy. Didn't buzz but my mum shouted at me then too

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum shouts when I eat spiders but she laughs when I try to catch flies humans honestly . Of course that could be because I'm jumping around trying to catch the flies and look like an idiot. I lay on the floor for 5 minutes once didn't move an inch waiting for a fly to walk over to me. It flew away as soon as I went for it


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

It was brilliant when mum dropped a box of funny hopping chirping things! They were EVERYWHERE for days! I thought they were new toys but she's never bought me anymore 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Those sound like fun toys shame she never got you any more. Oops knocked over mum's drink with my tail she's not happy


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It was just a huge massive black hairy buzzy flying blob. There was one there yeaterday too, but mum managed to get it out of the window before I could get to it.
Should I not play with them, will they hurt me? I don't see how they can, they don't have paws or claws, I dodn't think they have teef, so how can they hurt me? I just was to play chase with them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think those are the ones that hurt you just the stripey ones. Mum says some of the stripey ones die when they hurt you serves them right


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hehe Buster - I knock things over too but blame it on the cats.

Jet, after the things Buster has told me about today I'd say stay away from it  There's REALLY scary things out there hairy buddy!

Bumby
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We don't have any cats and Leo's upstairs besides she saw me do it. Sorry if I scared you I don't think many of those things live near us anyway.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i see lots of buzzy things but im not sure what they are?! bit too small to play with really- i prefer other dogs. or cats to chase!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hello everyone marley here


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hi marley 

willow


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll be okay Buster 

Hi Marley, how's your day been?

Bumb
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Marley! :001_wub: I was just thinking how I hadn't seen you for ages. What have you been up to?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You can chase me anytime Willow, I might even let you catch me grrrrrr woooof


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oooh do we get a cuddle if i catch you?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Yes, that'd be nice.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hi every one, iv been busy to day i went to the park for a really long walk in the sunshine. I went paddling in the pond with some other doggies, there was one dog i really didnt like he was jumping all over me


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh Marley  That's no fun is it?

Do you like swimming? Or just splashing?

Where's Kenzie gone? Where's Jet gone? *sniffs*

Bumb
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yayyy jet that will be great!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm here Bumb! :001_wub:

I've never been swimming but I love having a bath so I think maybe I'd like it. But there are lots of those big white birds in our pond and they are mean and hiss at me


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I've seen those! You mean the ones with the weird bendy necks? 

I love baths and I love paddling in the summer but I'm not keen on swimming in the sea really. Mum says I'm wise because the North Sea is cold at the best of times

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I don't do water unless it's muddy of course humans just love it when you rub it all over their clothes and furniture


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

well if it was up to me i probably wouldnt swim, just splash and paddle. But mum does insist on throwing sticks in the pond and she knows that i can't resist a stick  Last time we went to the pond mum threw my ball in and it went to far she had to get a labrador to go in and fetch it back for me, i was a little bit ashamed


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Still here Bumble, just thinking about mr buzzy. It made a nasty loud buzz, I don't think I'll try and play with them and more.
I don't like baths, you wouldn't get me in a bath for a whole box of dentastix(maybe 2 boxes?) Mum cleans me down with bowls of water and towels, and every so often a nice lady in a van comes and gives me a bath in a special dog bath that's not so scary. I'd love to go running and jumping in mud and stuff, but I suppose it's my own fault that she won't let me.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

somthing really funny happend, we were at the pond and this huge dog (mum said he was a leonberger) went swimming and then shook himself right next to my mum it was soooooo funny


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh mummy loves leonbergers but they're huge . Did she get soaked?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

yes she did! it went in her face and everything hehehehe


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Marley, was it just your birthday?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

it sure was


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

my mum was mad today cos i shook like mad (i was dry) but i slavered in her eye


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What's a birthday Kenzie, do all dogs have one?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marley! Did you have a party? Or get presents?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hehe thats funny


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry guys, mum took the laptop off me so she could look at rabbit photos 

I think I saw Leo over her shoulder, Buster!

Bumby
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> What's a birthday Kenzie, do all dogs have one?


A birthday is a day when the hoomans all say HAPPY BIRTHDAY and give you cake and presents. I don't know why they choose that day, it's something to do with the day you became a puppy but I don't really understand. But I haven't had one of my own yet


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes mum took the computer off me to post pictures of Leo at your mum's request I think some humans just have no consideration for their dogs.

Mum made liver cake for my last birthday it was yummy. It's when humans say you've gotten a year older but at least you get lots of attention and treats


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i got some cool presents mckenzie a new kong, a tugger rope thingy and a big bone  and i had scraps for dinner, lots of chicken mashed potato, carrots and gravy i was stuffed and i had a nice belly rub


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hopefully I'll get a laptop of my own for my next birthday and then we wont have to share. 

Birthdays are brilliant fun, Kenzie! 

Bumbly 

xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Why don't I have a birthday?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't wait for my birthday! Mummy is going to buy me a new collar that I've wanted for aaaaggggggggeeeessssss - mum says I have a 'collar fetish' whatever that is! 

Sounds like you had a great birthday Marley!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No idea Jet you need to get your mum to throw you a birthday party it's so much fun. I think it's the day you're born :blink:. Course humans have them too apparently I bought mum a dvd for hers. How could I? I don't have any of that paper stuff. The dvd confused me too they were kicking a ball around on that box thing the humans call a tv and it kept disappearing but I couldn't find it behind the box


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

That box is confusing. Sometimes I hear doggies barking but I can't find them


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know and cats and there were funny big brown and white things on it the other day. Looked sort of like horses but mum called them cows. How do they get them into that tiny box?

Leo has a party too but not a birthday party. It's the day mum took him off the mean person who owned him before us


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yes i love them but how do they hide behind the tv? i stare at them all the time!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Mum took the lap top off me AGAIN :

And guess what! A cat just growled at ME because I went over to see why it was eating my food 

Bumb
xx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL I just ate some POOP


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mean Bumby's mummy. Mum took it off me for a little while then some computer thing insulted her so she gave it back. Cats growl?

I have no idea how the tv thing works I really don't.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Nicole! Is that your name or your mums? What poop? 


Cats growl, buster - it's a really strange noise  Mum took her in the other room but I don't want my food now 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Erm that's Duke Bumby. Mean cat scaring you I told you they're evil


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey it's ok. I've just sorted it out why I don't have a proper birthday. It's coz mum chose me to be her special friend out of loads of other dogs, she doesn't know when my birthday is. And my adopshun day is so near Christmas that I get all my prezzies and stuff all in one go then. So I'm not missing out after all.Yay!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So like Leo then adoption day rather than birthday. It's great you get one


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well ive had a real busy day ,:blink: some person has put lots of VERY Large white things in the field behind MY garden , they keep looking at me and making a strange noise , they dont seeem to be able to bark  ,and 1 small one keeps dashing about , so i told them off , then went and told my mum what was going on , she gave me a treat and told me to lay down , but i had to go out to make sure they dont come in my garden .:nono:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey an adopshun day, that's cool Jet! 

I'm feeling sleepy now so I'm going to go to bed. Night buddies


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Are the white things those fluffy sheep things? 

Goodnight Kenzie have fun chasing cats in your sleep.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Noooo cos they iz HUGE .:yikes:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Nite Kenzie . :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Night Kenzie :001_wub:

Bumby
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

hobo99 said:


> Noooo cos they iz HUGE .:yikes:


Those cow things?


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Those cow things?


Thats it , i remember now , thats what mum said , they make a really silly noise , and dont eat real food they just have grass , i feel a bit sorry for them , no one gives them biscuits or bones either .


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Kenzie, have good dreams.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They only eat grass . Silly animals. It's a shame no one gives them bones they're yummy. It is such a weird noise


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I will have another look in the morning , cos i think they are hungry , they lay down and pretend to eat and chew , its a shame .


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

What's a cow? Is it like a donkey?

Bumb
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

poor moo cows all the grass?? shame- they would like some green bones i have here they be yummy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> What's a cow? Is it like a donkey?
> 
> Bumb
> xx


No they're big white things with spots and they only get to eat grass apparently the poor things


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't mind the odd nibble but ONLY grass?! 

Do you think they'd like steak?

Bumb
xx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Not much like a donkey , i have seen them , they are smaller , they make a terrible noise , these cow things are huge .:
I will have to see if i can dig up any of my old bones for them , i bet they would be pleased with them .


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I like to eat grass, but I wouldn't like to live on just grass. That would be yucky, imagine, no nice biscuits or treats. Argh no Dentastix!!!!! I'd hate to be a cow.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> No they're big white things with spots and they only get to eat grass apparently the poor things


These dont have spots , they arent ill .:blink:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The one's I've seen have black or brown patches maybe they're a different type


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I asked about the donkey because I had a horrid experience with one :scared:

I went in its field by accident and then couldn't find how I'd gotten in to get back out! It was chasing me with its head down and bucking and everything. My mum was hysterical. I thought it was funny 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Never met a donkey but they're like mini horses sort of aren't they? There's a huge horse walks up and down our street everyday pulling a cart I mean huge


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I dont think i would like that , my sister attacked a squirrel and it bit her , so there are lots of dangerous things about even small stuff , if one of those cow things bit you it would be HORRID and PAINFUL ,:cryin:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think cows have no teef, and that's why they only eat grass.But I guess they could give you a nasty suck though.Heee Heee.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Our rabbit bites me and hurts and he's tiny. Even little animals can really hurt you and those mean crabs, the things with pincers I mentioned early are small and that hurt too


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Its a bit like a small horse yeah. I don't get why it was so grumpy - it had a 
massive field and it's not as if I was taking up much space 

Bumb


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think i shall watch them very carefully just incase they snap at me , they look cross like a cat with all that tail swishing stuff .:glare:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe it was scared of you. 

Why would you put icky stuff on chicken and make it taste horrible? Silly mummy got something called chicken curry. I got all excited but it tastes and smells disgusting


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Ugh - you think that's bad, Buster - my mums a cow. Well...I assume so...she doesn't eat ANY meat at all :scared:

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No meat  humans have the silliest ideas sometimes.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Does she eat grass ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I think so :scared: Well...it's normally green. It's horrid looking stuff 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The same sort of stuff bunnies eat? Humans can so silly I'll never understand them. She does give you meat though right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Exactly like my bunny friend eats! 

Oh she gives me meat, I wouldn't put up with any of that green nonsense

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No green stuff is icky so are carrots.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> No green stuff is icky so are carrots.


I'm partial to a carrot you know! Are you doing anything fun tomorrow, Buster?

Where did Marley, Jet and our other buddies go?

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No mum has to go to work . Auntie Maggie might take me to the beach I hope it's so nice might just spend the day sunbathing


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im here but mum took the laptop to apply for more jobs so i was left without it


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Work? Jobs? What are they? 

I'm going to that place with all the fun obstacles to play on tomorrow night!

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Something that gives mum the paper things to buy my food and toys with. Oh you have agility tomorrow have fun


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh I see. My mum's still something called a 'student' (sounds boring to me)

Agility! That's it yeah! 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's a student too she must be crazy. Wait did I say must be? I know she is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

What do they do it for? Mum says it's so she can get the paper things too but it seems a funny way to go about it. There's paper all over the place - why doesn't she just use that?


Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well mum says it's to get more money I think that's the paper stuff which means more treats for me which is great. Only she's learning something called spanish and says she wants to make me bilingual whatever that is


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

my mums a student too :blink:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's working and studying at the same time I think she's crazy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I think bilingual is a type of that pasta stuff.

Now that silly cat has done to sleep but I want to play

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It might be does she want to eat me   .


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Blimey,thank Dog for that! I didn't think I'd get back on tonight, she's been so busy with her pooter it's a wonder it's not blown up or something.
Where's my lovely Willow then, got a goodnight lick for me?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh phew it's just the sounds they make. The one's she speaks now are called English and Spanish is just different sounds for the same things. Why would humans have different sounds for the same things?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Different sounds for the same thing?! I only ever use two words - yap and grr and I do just fine

Bumby
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know silly isn't it. Apparently humans in different parts of the world use different sounds for the same thing. I have no idea why they're so silly. Now mum wants me to learn the different sounds for the same commands


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

That's VERY strange! Is the world a big place then?

Bumb
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Blimey,thank Dog for that! I didn't think I'd get back on tonight, she's been so busy with her pooter it's a wonder it's not blown up or something.
> Where's my lovely Willow then, got a goodnight lick for me?


im here! mum has applied for 4 jobs today so she stoled the lpatop for most of the night! :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently it's a really really big place and there are dogs everywhere that humans are. Mum says some of their scientists say humans couldn't have made it all over the world without us


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

They couldn't do ANYTHING without us 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nope they couldn't have gone from hunter gathers to farmers without us, conquered the artic without your cousins or anything. Or so mum says anyway. We've been with them so much longer than cats have


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What's a student then. Some one called my mum a penshuner, is that like a student?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have no idea. I know mum has all these books and she's always trying to work out things called maths I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

penshuners are just like stoodents, Jet! My grandad is one

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently pensioners are older humans and students are people who are studying so pensioners can be students. Mum says there a pensioner on her course


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

But what does a stoodent do, what does a penshuner do.I'm all confused now, thinking about hooman things. My head hurts!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A student studies things, I'm not sure what studying is, I think it's when mum's trying to do "maths" and is banging her head off the desk. A pensioner is just a human over a certain age


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

If my mum and my granddad are anything to go by then they do exactly the same - nothing

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, I think I get it. A stoodent read books, and a penshuner is old. Is that right then?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's always doing something. But if it means I get more bones it's worth it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Ok, I think I get it. A stoodent read books, and a penshuner is old. Is that right then?


Something like that I think. Humans are so confusing


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry buddies! I thought I'd replied. 

What's a blister?

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

A blister, no idea, sure you don't mean sister.Willow has a sister.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Not sure big buddy, my mum keeps wittering on about having one on her tongue. She's told me it'd get better if she stopped biting it but she can't seem to help herself  What a strange person 

Mum's just made herself a weird drink - it smells horrid 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope it's not one of those smelly things that aunty drinks, she always feels sick after drinking a few of those.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I just had a look at the tea bag - it says organic oatflower, lavender and lime flower   It sounds awful

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh good,it's not the sicky stuff, that was Jack something or other.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

They give drinks hooman names?! What's wrong with water? 

Should I ask mum to take me to the beach tomorrow or the place with all the trees? I think it's a wood

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish I could go to the beach, it sounds so much fun. But it's too far away. So if I was you, I'd go there. Just stay away from those crab things, they sound nasty.

Is Willow still here coz I want to say goodnight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Are those the ones with the orange claws that Buster was barking about?  I'll stay WELL away from those - they sound scary.

Willows mum went to bed a little while ago my mum said so I think Willow probably went too  Sorry shiny buddy 


Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Awww, wanted to say goodnight to my lovely Willow. Have nice dreams Willow.xx
She can read it tomorrow. Bed time for me too I think.

Night you guys, see ya.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

You're such a charmer! I might try that with Kenzie :001_wub:

Night Jet, sweet dreams big pup

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Missed you guys.

I'm just hanging around waiting for my walk. I made a best friend yesterday, we played and played and rested together and our Mums made friends and walked us together. Then we played again. Then I slept the whole day, I was so tired. I miss my bestie, didn't see him today. Maybe tomorrow! Or tonight. 

Also my human sister farted today and blamed it on me. Mummy believed her too.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Awww, wanted to say goodnight to my lovely Willow. Have nice dreams Willow.xx
> She can read it tomorrow. Bed time for me too I think.
> 
> Night you guys, see ya.


i came to see you last night but i think maybe your hooman tooked over the laptop & you didnt get to see my message  i wondered why you didnt say bye bye. yeah my sister is Bramble, she bites me though xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been abandoned no humans in the house for another 2 hours . At least I'll have some peace to sleep


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ive been in the garden soaking up the rays  just me pottering while mums at the laptop again


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not allowed outside while mum isn't here she thinks some one might steal me. But I'm lying in the sun from the window


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah my mum is like that too i have to stay with her cos some theefs are about here- they asked mum to breed from me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says I've been neutered or something means I can't breed


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah as a little girl i had to have that too cos i was ill mum says, im happy cos i forgot the pain as i hadthe operation so little so im ok now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey buddies! My agility stuff came! Mum went through the tunnel :scared:

Bumb
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oooh bumby that sounds brill!! my mum might get stuck in the tunel 

mum just took me to see the doctor lady. well she tricked me, she took a furry critter to see them first so i felt safe outside with daddy in car but then she came for me too!!! 

all i did was bite my tail til i got a baldy bit, thats ok i no need a doctor! specially no a doctor who stuck her finger up my bum  :yikes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

They did WHAT?! I HATE it when that happens to me.

I think my mum said you'll be okay though so don't worry little lady

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ooh your mummy knows lots, im so pleased i will be ok. ouchys though


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

She's silly - I was trying to tell her there was a cat outside but she just told me to stop barking 

xxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oooh cat outside?? was it sticky?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

It's not even our cat! It lives upstairs at my granddads but it comes to sit ont he window ledge to stair in at me  can you imagine if we tried that?!

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi friends! 

I've had a lovely day so far today. It's so nice and sunny that me and mum have spent lots of time outside, plus a man came to fix something in mums house and I always get excited when I meet new people 

My mum's going to see a show tonight, but I don't think it's a dog show. Something where they sing and dance :blink:

Sorry to hear about your tail Willow and what that doctor did was just bad! :yikes:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ooof the cheeky blighter!!!!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> It's not even our cat! It lives upstairs at my granddads but it comes to sit ont he window ledge to stair in at me  can you imagine if we tried that?!
> 
> Bumb
> xxxx


Blooming cheek! How nosey! I would have barked too especially when they are on that square thing daddy keeps watching!!!

Ruby x x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow, hi everyone.Mums been in a strange mood since last night, she keeps getting upset. I think it's coz she read something on here about doggies who had mean owners and might even be sent to Rainbow bridge before their time. She wants to help them, but need lots of other homans to help too.
Anyhoo. we're off to the fields in a bit and cos it's such a loely day, we''ll probably stay out longer.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I've had a lovely day so far today. It's so nice and sunny that me and mum have spent lots of time outside, plus a man came to fix something in mums house and I always get excited when I meet new people
> 
> ...


yeah it hurted me!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Ruby! Welcome to the gang  I know  I thought I had every right to tell her!

Hey Jet, hey Kenzie :001_wub:



Bumb
xx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Bumble for the welcome I have been needing a chat with someone new as threes a crowd and all that!

Ruby x


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Ruby! Welcome 

Hey Bumb :001_wub:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Hi Willow, hi everyone.Mums been in a strange mood since last night, she keeps getting upset. I think it's coz she read something on here about doggies who had mean owners and might even be sent to Rainbow bridge before their time. She wants to help them, but need lots of other homans to help too.
> Anyhoo. we're off to the fields in a bit and cos it's such a loely day, we''ll probably stay out longer.


awww your mum ok??? so sad  can my mum help? she is in a bad mood with me though cos i was naughty. i chewed amassive sti[p off her wooden door. but she picked me up to say bye bye to daddy through the window & i kicked her hard in the sternum  she tells me


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I know what you mean, Ruby! And I just talk to cats and a rabbit otherwise  Have you been out in the sun today?

Hi Kenzie :001_wub: What collar are you wearing today?

I think my mum mentioned that too, Jet, big buddy - she seemed really sad 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Hi Ruby! Welcome
> 
> Hey Bumb :001_wub:


Hi sweetie,

You look very friendly! 

Ruby x


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I know what you mean, Ruby! And I just talk to cats and a rabbit otherwise  Have you been out in the sun today?
> 
> Hi Kenzie :001_wub: What collar are you wearing today?
> 
> ...


I just love the sun every chance I get Im out there. Even if there is just one spot of sunshine in the garden thats where I'm sitting. You just can't beat it!
Mummy loves the sun too she is sat outside watching them little furry critters running around on the grass. I can't work them out squeaking all the time and eating the green stuff  funny little things give me some tuna anyday.

Ruby x


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmm - do they hop? If they hop then they're what we were talking about last night - they're funny moving cats. Otherwise I don't know  Buster might know when he turns up - he knows all about different animals.

Willows mum has a tiny furry but that goes round in a wheel so I don't think it's that


I've got agility tonight! I'm excited 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> awww your mum ok??? so sad  can my mum help? she is in a bad mood with me though cos i was naughty. i chewed amassive sti[p off her wooden door. but she picked me up to say bye bye to daddy through the window & i kicked her hard in the sternum  she tells me


She put some stuff in dog chat but wouldn't say what it was about coz she didn't want to upset me. She say it'll only work if lots and lots of humans help.

I hope she's not in a bad mood any more. Have you tried 'the eyes of great sorrow ' it always woorks for me.
What's a sternum, is the glassy bits in the window? 
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> She put some stuff in dog chat but wouldn't say what it was about coz she didn't want to upset me. She say it'll only work if lots and lots of humans help.
> 
> I hope she's not in a bad mood any more. Have you tried 'the eyes of great sorrow ' it always woorks for me.
> What's a sternum, is the glassy bits in the window?
> xx


i no sure but i didnt break the glass :blink: she siad it hurt though

the door is a bit if a mess though!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

At last! Mums just getting her shoes on so we can go out. I wish you come out with me Willow,we could have a great time running around and chasing each other. I'd even take you to the mud hole. Mum doesn't like me going there, but I wouldn't care, if you were with me it'd be worth it. Back later.
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww wish i was there too! miss you  have a good time


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Kenzie :001_wub: What collar are you wearing today?
> 
> Bumb
> xx


I'm wearing my pretty red collar today Bumb, it's my favourite one 

I saw my friend Charlie today which was good, but he never wants to play with me. Mum says it's because he's 100 years old!

What sort of dog are you willow?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Hm I don't know Kenzie  All the critters I'm round are young like us. Though if I see old doggies on the beach I'm only allowed to say hello if they come over to say hi to me, and they never run around like I do so maybe your mum is right. Mums normally are 

My agility has been cancelled tonight and my mums a bit annoyed because it's the only night she goes out and it's the second time its happened. She says she's annoyed for me but I hadn't even remembered it was on! 


I bet you look even more beautiful in red :blush:

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

my mum says im a whippet but she calls me runt of the litter


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmm a wippet? I've never met a wippet. I like that I have lots of different kinds of friends here. Mum said I'm a bit of a runt too because I'm a bit small for a Westie. But I don't care!

Awww shucks bumby, I do look pretty in my red collar  I bet you look handsome in anything


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

:blush: I'm not actually wearing anything today :blush:

Bumby
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

some people are nasty & laugh cos im skinny. mum wishes she was half as thin as me so she says


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> :blush: I'm not actually wearing anything today :blush:
> 
> Bumby
> xx


Oooooooooo Bumb!!!!!!!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I know :blush: 

It gives me stealthy powers though! I can creep up on cats and they can't hear me coming 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww Willow, you're not a runt, you're too bootiful to be a runt. I fink you're really pretty.xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww fank oo thats really nice  fink your lovey too :001_tt1:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you like playing ball? I'd let you play with all mine, if you wanted to. And I'd let you play with Tigger too. He's not a ball,he's a soft toy, but we play catch with him. xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

aww thats lovely! yeah i play ball all the time with my mum, we juat had a game it was good i love it! oooh does tigger squeak? id like that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

*watches what's going on with head on one side*

Bumb
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Should me and Kenzie go and play somewhere else?  

Bumby
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ooh why bumby?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

You two seemed to be having fun! I'm not really allowed to interrupt if other dogs are playing as a pair 

Does anyone know where Kenzie is? :001_wub: then we can all play together :001_wub: I do think you're beautiful, Willow, it's just....well...I don't know :blush:

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im here bumby


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

what have you been up to today then?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww come on Bumby, don't be like that. We're all friends together, one big gang. It's just that (don't tell anyone) I've never had a girlfriend before and I'm so excited. Is Kenzie your girlfriend?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww your my first boyfried too


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww I like that xx

Hey Marley, do you have a girlfriend?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww might have to save more paw cuddles til tomorrow cos my mum is complaininh about her eyes, sumfink to do with hqy she said. but i dont see any sticking out of here ehe! in cuddled inyo her lefs noe all warm. night night jet x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Willow, have nice chasey dreams. xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Morning everyone!  Morning Bumby :001_wub:

Well I've already been out for a walk this morning, but I'm feeling sad that mum is going to the pet shop but she says I can't go because of this season thing 

What does everyone else have planned for this sunny day?

P.S. I'm wearing my pink collar today Bumb :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys sorry I wasn't on yesterday but mum was at work and then we went to the beach. It was soooo much fun I got to play with a big golden retriever and a rottweiler. I didn't go in the water though too cold for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Morning hairys!

Morning Kenzie :001_wub: Hey buster, big buddy, we missed you yesterday!

Mum is having one of her funny days where she feels to ugly to go out today so I've got to wait for granddad to come back from football to take me out.

Mums are annoying :

Bumby
xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Afternoon, never used this bloomin thing before. I'm Tummel, ballybees dog, she's just nipped off to the loo 

I've had a great day in the sun, been out running around for ages!!! mum was using her weird red clicky thing, she uses it a lot but i don't know what it is!!! 

I'll share an embarassing secret with you all if you don't laugh...i've got a rash on my willy  i don't know why but it's itchy and mum caught me scratching it so she put some cold, white cream thing on it and now i'm walking around wearing my dads pants!!! I got a kong for being well behaved though, egg and kibble my favourite 

So whats everyone else been upto today?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Tummel! Welcome to the gang.

What type of dog are you? 

 That sounds icky! 

Is a kong one of those rubber things? Mum gave me one but I don't like it. My rabbit friend has got one though!

I'm waiting for granddad to come and take me out because mum's having one of her funny days

Bumby
xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Tummel! Welcome to the gang.
> 
> What type of dog are you?
> 
> ...


I'm a labrador cross rhodesian ridgeback  i'm stubborn and everything :001_smile:

It's not too bad now...mum caught me trying to take the pants off...just playing with my squeaky ball now(it's new...i've never had one before it's amazing!!!)

Yeah it's a weird rubber thing thats chewy and sometimes has food in it  mine is black mum says i'd eat a red one!!! Ooo rabbit...i love rabbit but i'm not allowed to eat them inside as they're messy...mmmm i could go for one right now :tongue_smilie:

I went to a new place today, well not new as such it's where i live(theres lots of green places and some big animals that go moo and some weird fluffy things that go baa!) but mums never gone up there before....it was lovely found some smells to roll in, walls to jump on and birds to chase  it was very hot though...i had a really long nap when we got in after a drink and a bit of food!

What kind of dog are you Bumble?? 
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Awww Bumby sorry about your mum, I'm sure she's actually Booooooooooootiful.

Hi Tummel, I'm Kenzie. I don't know what a willy is but I'm sure glad I haven't got one 

Is your mum's red clicky thing like my mum's blue one? She came home with it today and keeps clicking it. I think she is trying to make music, but I don't mind because she gives me ham for some reason when she clicks it.

I got some new toys today  I got a duck that goes 'honk' when I bite it's head, and a ball with a funny furry tail on it, and a yellow bone-shaped thing. I love my mummy


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

ballybee said:


> I'm a labrador cross rhodesian ridgeback  i'm stubborn and everything :001_smile:
> 
> It's not too bad now...mum caught me trying to take the pants off...just playing with my squeaky ball now(it's new...i've never had one before it's amazing!!!)
> 
> ...


Kenzie is wearing knickers too! But that's something to do with the weather...or seasons or something, I don't really understand it.

You can EAT rabbit?! I just groom mine!

I love to chase birds but they can jump too high for me and stay up there for ages too  Have you seen them do it?

I'm a pomeranian but mum says I'm a noisy, whatever that is

Bumby
xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Awww Bumby sorry about your mum, I'm sure she's actually Booooooooooootiful.
> 
> Hi Tummel, I'm Kenzie. I don't know what a willy is but I'm sure glad I haven't got one
> 
> ...


Hi Kenzie, a willy is a strange thing...it has a mind of it's own which makes mum laugh, especially when i sit down and dads just in from wherever he goes!

no, she's not always clicking it...when we go out she uses it then comes on this computer thingy with the insides of the clicky thing...then she comes on here(i think the insides are called pictures??)

Awww i want a honky duck!!! Mum says i'm getting spoilt this summer as i'm getting a friend later this year  very exciting i feel a bit sad when i see other dogs in groups playing!! I got a squeaky ball and a new kong and she says i'm also getting a box of the yummy meaty food for my biscuits and a load of rawhide goodies(some are stuffed!!!). I like the sound of a honking duck :tongue_smilie: maybe i'll see if mum will get me one!



Eroswoof said:


> Kenzie is wearing knickers too! But that's something to do with the weather...or seasons or something, I don't really understand it.
> 
> You can EAT rabbit?! I just groom mine!
> 
> ...


oh yes...rabbits are the nicest thing to eat EVER!!!! I love them but mum says i can't have one everyday because "they're not nutritionally viable on their own)...i don't eat anything else raw except eggs...ooo i love eggs!!!

Yeah i've seen the birds fly...i ALMOST caught a crow a couple of days ago but the crafty thing outmanouvered me and i ran into a tree  mum laughed!! I've never caught anything except for a butterfly but i didn't like the taste very much...i like the look of those buzzing stripy things but mum says no 

A Pomeranian? I don't think i've met one of those....i've met a pug are you like them? He was noisy but he played with me which was nice  i love it when dogs will play but they always seem to have something better to do 

Mum says i'm going to meet a lot of ridgebacks tomorrow and we're all going on a big adventure...i met 3 ridgebacks last week, they were very nice to me


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Everyones got new toys except for me  I'm going to have to ask my mum to get me some! 

I'm a bit smaller than a pug and I've got a foxy face so I can breathe nicely 
We'd all play with you Tummel! Do you like to play chase? 

The lady who tells mum how to do agility has a ridgeback and she's called Angel, she licks me.

There's funny things in my water  They're really cold on my nose and square shaped :scared: What are they?!

Bumb
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

You should ask your mum really nicely for a honky duck Tummel, I love mine! Usually I'm too grown-up to play with soft toys but my honky duck doesn't have insides so it's all floppy and it's fun to play with. In fact I'm lying on it now 

You're lucky to be getting a friend Tummel. Then you can run around and play all the time. I always want to play with dogs but they never seem to want to play with me 

I've never met a ridgeback or a pommmmaranyyynnn but I have met a labradooor. Mum says I'm stubborn too 

Those funny things in your water are called icebergs Bumb :yesnod:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Everyones got new toys except for me  I'm going to have to ask my mum to get me some!
> 
> I'm a bit smaller than a pug and I've got a foxy face so I can breathe nicely
> We'd all play with you Tummel! Do you like to play chase?
> ...


aww, if you ask nicely i'm sure you'll get some...my mum bought the squeaky ball as a secret present for me 

ahh...a small, foxy pug...are you hairy? i think i might have seen something similar but i've definately never met one!! I love to play chase...i also love to wrestle but only 2 dogs have ever taken the challenge...they both lost  mum says it's because ridgebacks have a certain way of wrestling thats too much for other dogs to handle!  i hope it's a ridgeback she's getting for my buddy. I have a friend called Sky who loves to play with me, she's a staffy X GSD but i still beat her...haven't seen her since November though she lives with her buddy Ty in Glasgow, mum says they'll be visiting soon though so i'm very excited!!!

Oh thats ice  when i had a sore mouth mum gave me lots of these...they were so good to crunch up and when i'm hot and bothered at my grannies(it's always hot in that house...even the garden is always warm!) i get a few


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> You should ask your mum really nicely for a honky duck Tummel, I love mine! Usually I'm too grown-up to play with soft toys but my honky duck doesn't have insides so it's all floppy and it's fun to play with. In fact I'm lying on it now
> 
> You're lucky to be getting a friend Tummel. Then you can run around and play all the time. I always want to play with dogs but they never seem to want to play with me
> 
> ...


I might have to, i think you can get honking pheasants too!!! I love things that honk i've seen them in the sky..mum calls them geese 

Mum says i need a friend to tire me out  also i give her sad eyes when we see dogs playing because i wish i had a buddy...i love other dogs  I would play chase with you!! Not wrestling because i think you might be a bit small 

I've met some labradors!!! The first one i ever met was a big huge brown one...i sat on my back legs and patted his head, he was nice 

Lol maybe you're half ridgeback too!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

They're in my drinking fountain and they're all bobbling about and making a funny noise 

I'm VERY hairy Tummel. I'm sure my mum will have lots of pictures on me on her profile page, she's normally always showing people photos of me 

I want to go to the beach but mum says granddad can't take me there because there'll be too many people today 

Bumb
xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> They're in my drinking fountain and they're all bobbling about and making a funny noise
> 
> I'm VERY hairy Tummel. I'm sure my mum will have lots of pictures on me on her profile page, she's normally always showing people photos of me
> 
> ...


yeah, that sounds like ice 

Right so, smaller than a pug, very hairy and foxy faced...ok i have a good idea of what a pomeranian is now  if i ever meet one i'll let you know!!

Aww why can't you go if theres too many people? I can't be off my lead if theres people but no dogs as i get wayyy to excited and jump on them...mum doesn't like me doing it but i can't help myself and i'm quite big 

I'm going to the beach tomorrow  and a forest apparently they're right beside each other!!! I hope the waters not too far away i want to get in and splash around like a maniac!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

ballybee said:


> yeah, that sounds like ice
> 
> Right so, smaller than a pug, very hairy and foxy faced...ok i have a good idea of what a pomeranian is now  if i ever meet one i'll let you know!!
> 
> ...


Thats me!! 

Because all the hoomans want to stop me and play with me and kids tend to pick me up  I'll just be running along....and suddenly I'm up in the air :scared: I like to paddle but I'm not a big swimmer.

I think mums going to try and find a quiet field to put out my agility stuff tomorrow so I can play on it 

I don't think my mum would mind you jumping on her  she likes it when other hairies come to say hello to us

Bumb
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah I think I might be a bit small to wrestle with you Tummel but I'd like to chase you. And I'm a perfect size to wrestle with Bumby :001_wub:

My mum is being really daft. She's got these stick thingies and some string and says she's making me a coat :blink: I told her that it's too hot for a coat now but she didn't listen. And I don't know how she can make a coat out of some string and sticks! Silly mummy


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Thats me!!
> 
> Because all the hoomans want to stop me and play with me and kids tend to pick me up  I'll just be running along....and suddenly I'm up in the air :scared: I like to paddle but I'm not a big swimmer.
> 
> ...


awww..nobody can lift me  doesn't stop me from sitting on mum when i want a cuddle though!!! I don't swim...just run around like a loony

Agility? Like the obstacles? I'm too clumsy i can't even make it out the door without tripping on air 

a few people with dogs have said that but i'm not interested when they have a dog...it's usually people who don't have dogs that get annoyed and like i said i really can't help it i just get wayy to excited  maybe when mum gets my buddy he won't be like that and it'll help keep me calmer


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Yeah I think I might be a bit small to wrestle with you Tummel but I'd like to chase you. And I'm a perfect size to wrestle with Bumby :001_wub:
> 
> My mum is being really daft. She's got these stick thingies and some string and says she's making me a coat :blink: I told her that it's too hot for a coat now but she didn't listen. And I don't know how she can make a coat out of some string and sticks! Silly mummy


A string and stick coat?? I think your mum's gone a bit mad  It's roasting why do you need a coat?? You can have mine it's all falling out and makes me itchy!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Yeah I think I might be a bit small to wrestle with you Tummel but I'd like to chase you. And I'm a perfect size to wrestle with Bumby :001_wub:
> 
> My mum is being really daft. She's got these stick thingies and some string and says she's making me a coat :blink: I told her that it's too hot for a coat now but she didn't listen. And I don't know how she can make a coat out of some string and sticks! Silly mummy


I'd love to wrestle with you Kenzie :001_wub: Maybe we'll meet one day!

What a strange thing for your mum to do! Someone that stayed with mummy was doing that once but the needles were tying it into a big long knot. I tried to help by unraveling it for her but then she just got cross :blink: Mum thought it was funny though



ballybee said:


> awww..nobody can lift me  doesn't stop me from sitting on mum when i want a cuddle though!!! I don't swim...just run around like a loony
> 
> Agility? Like the obstacles? I'm too clumsy i can't even make it out the door without tripping on air
> 
> a few people with dogs have said that but i'm not interested when they have a dog...it's usually people who don't have dogs that get annoyed and like i said i really can't help it i just get wayy to excited  maybe when mum gets my buddy he won't be like that and it'll help keep me calmer


I love agility! I've not been doing it long. You get to go over jumps and through tunnels and all sorts!

Oh it'll be lots of fun for you to have a friend! I think I'd get a bit jealous if another dog came to live here though because me and mum spend all our time together - I don't even like it when she gives attention to the cats!

Bumb
xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I'd love to wrestle with you Kenzie :001_wub: Maybe we'll meet one day!
> 
> What a strange thing for your mum to do! Someone that stayed with mummy was doing that once but the needles were tying it into a big long knot. I tried to help by unraveling it for her but then she just got cross :blink: Mum thought it was funny though
> 
> ...


Tch...what are humans like? You try and help(i like to help by storing socks in my bed) and they get annoyed?!?!?

I just hope we get on well...he'll be a wee baby when he comes to stay so i can show him all the things i've learnt to do to get a treat...as long as he doesn't steal all mums cuddles i'll be happy...plus he better not take up to much of the bed  it's mine i think mum and dad feel very lucky their allowed to sleep in it and i sleep in my crate(truth be told i prefer the crate). If he plays with me i'll be happy i'm not a jealous dog(as long as i still get cuddles).


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Tch...what are humans like? You try and help(i like to help by storing socks in my bed) and they get annoyed?!?!?
> 
> I just hope we get on well...he'll be a wee baby when he comes to stay so i can show him all the things i've learnt to do to get a treat...as long as he doesn't steal all mums cuddles i'll be happy...plus he better not take up to much of the bed  it's mine i think mum and dad feel very lucky their allowed to sleep in it and i sleep in my crate(truth be told i prefer the crate). If he plays with me i'll be happy i'm not a jealous dog(as long as i still get cuddles).


I bet my mum will get all excited when she sees your new friends pictures : I let mum sleep on my bed too! I don't take up much space though. I'm sure your mum will have enough cuddles for you both, Tummel, don't you worry big pup 

I try and help with socks too! And I go in the duvet cover to help change the bed

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I bet my mum will get all excited when she sees your new friends pictures : I let mum sleep on my bed too! I don't take up much space though. I'm sure your mum will have enough cuddles for you both, Tummel, don't you worry big pup
> 
> I try and help with socks too! And I go in the duvet cover to help change the bed
> 
> ...


I'm quite excited, i get to meet future friends mum and family soon 

i sit on the duvet to keep it warm while mum makes the bed  i do take up a lot of room...but it is my bed


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

ballybee said:


> I'm quite excited, i get to meet future friends mum and family soon
> 
> i sit on the duvet to keep it warm while mum makes the bed  i do take up a lot of room...but it is my bed


Oh that'll be brilliant! Do you think your friend will be a boy? Ask your mum!

I'm bored, Tummel, and a cat's just stolen my tea 

xxxxxxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Oh that'll be brilliant! Do you think your friend will be a boy? Ask your mum!
> 
> I'm bored, Tummel, and a cat's just stolen my tea
> 
> xxxxxxx


It is a boy, she told me ages ago 

aww Bumble go and chase that pesky cat


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

ballybee said:


> It is a boy, she told me ages ago
> 
> aww Bumble go and chase that pesky cat


You'll have lots of fun! And! Double the toys about 

I've chased her but she's gone on the window ledge and I can't reach her - why do they cheat like that, Tummel?

Have you got any friends that aren't dogs?

Bumb
xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> You'll have lots of fun! And! Double the toys about
> 
> I've chased her but she's gone on the window ledge and I can't reach her - why do they cheat like that, Tummel?
> 
> ...


lol mum says the toys will be pretty much the same as mine just in case we fight  i doubt it but 2 squeaky balls are better than 1!!!

Cats cheat because they are cats  blooming cats  i actually quite like them but no cat i've met likes me!

I am friends with one of the horses on the farm(mum says thats where we live), he lets me sniff and lick his nose but he's awfully big :blink: so i wouldn't want to play with him  Do you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

ballybee said:


> lol mum says the toys will be pretty much the same as mine just in case we fight  i doubt it but 2 squeaky balls are better than 1!!!
> 
> Cats cheat because they are cats  blooming cats  i actually quite like them but no cat i've met likes me!
> 
> I am friends with one of the horses on the farm(mum says thats where we live), he lets me sniff and lick his nose but he's awfully big :blink: so i wouldn't want to play with him  Do you?


Everything looks big to me! Does he let you wrestle with him or don't horses do that? What's a farm like?

I've got these 3 cats, a bunny and I THINK there's one of those giant spider things up stairs but I'm not allowed in that room 

Bumb
xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Everything looks big to me! Does he let you wrestle with him or don't horses do that? What's a farm like?
> 
> I've got these 3 cats, a bunny and I THINK there's one of those giant spider things up stairs but I'm not allowed in that room
> 
> ...


no horses just run and make funny noises. This farm is full of big green running places called fields, theres a couple i can't go into because theres other animals in them that don't like dogs(i'm not that bothered though theres plenty more of these fields). Theres big huge machines and a lot of noise but i like living here 

A spider thing? I've eaten a few of those before...bit crunchy for my liking!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

ballybee said:


> no horses just run and make funny noises. This farm is full of big green running places called fields, theres a couple i can't go into because theres other animals in them that don't like dogs(i'm not that bothered though theres plenty more of these fields). Theres big huge machines and a lot of noise but i like living here
> 
> A spider thing? I've eaten a few of those before...bit crunchy for my liking!!!


Wow I'd love that  what do the things that don't like animals look like?

Buster was telling us about some crazy animals the other day. Did you know some things have big orange claws?!

Mum wont let me eat insects : She doesn't even eat meat :scared: How crazy is that?!

Bumb
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hey guys!! im back- i went for a long walk with mum, bramble & daddy today in the park. we met 2 other whipets that looked a lot like us & there were wild rabbits about too! it was good day


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Wow I'd love that  what do the things that don't like animals look like?
> 
> Buster was telling us about some crazy animals the other day. Did you know some things have big orange claws?!
> 
> ...


erm...err...well. Theres these humungous things that come in a loads of colours(mostly brown on this farm) that say moo...i think they're called cows but i'll have to check. Then theres these strange, white(whiteish) things that are still quite big but not as big as cows and horses. They're fur is really strange, it's thick and falls off in big clumps...they go baa and really don't like dogs...i think they're called sheep!!!

theres an animal with big orange claws??? whats it called?? Like our claws or different?

How can your mum not eat meat?? My mum is a carnivore just like me  although she eats this strange, chewy stuff with a coating of cheese on it  mmm i think she calls it mac..macaroni??? I'm not sure but she always gobbles it down(and saves a little bit for me of course). Last night she gave me a potato!!! I love potatos!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys . Been helping mum do maths today seems she didn't appreciate me trying to give her a break by asking her to throw my ball. Something about it being covered in drool and landing on her assignment so she had to start again . So what's everyone else been up to?

The orange things are called crabs and they're very very mean.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow. Hi everyone, had such a busy day I've not been able to get on before now. Hi Tummel, good to meet you, I'm Jet.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hi jet  hope you had a good day. i did but mum keeps putting stuff on my tail & i dont like it! tomorrow i will show you guys photos of where i live!

ps. hi tumnel, im willow


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey hairy buddies! Mum had the laptop 

I've just been chasing that cat again - she was pulling my tail 

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Willow, is it stinky stuff that she puts on. I hope your tail doesn't hurt, if it does, I'll have to find a way to lick it all better.
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I think my mums found ANOTHER activity for me to try :

It looks really silly to me :blink:

Bumb
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

not sure it hurts but i still bite it. awww thanks jet :smile:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Bumb - wassup bro?

I've been helping my mum in the garden for the last few days, I luv it.  She puts things in the sack - I take 'em out! She plants flowery things - I pull 'em up and you know what - she's being ever so nice about it and jus smiles and gives me a hug! 

Said sumthin about me going somewhere soon  hope it's the beach - well whatever it is I know i'll like it cos even when I went to see uncle Noel last year I liked it and I got soooo much attention for weeks afterwards - yay! :001_smile:

Mummy likes uncle Noel - think she'd like him for my dad  makes me sooo embarrassed when she goes all red


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh what's you new game Bumble, I love games.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Flynn big buddy  That sounds like brilliant fun! I'm sure you'll be fine  Trust your mum and she'll set you right 

My mum says she wants me to try something where I have to push balls around with my nose or something :blink: What's all that about?!

Bumb
xx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> You let them steal your bones ,:yikes: , them cats need some serious training ,:frown2:


Them cats need some toilet training cos I keep eating their poo's


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Ted! I do that too and my mum goes MAD - I don't see the problem with it myself 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That sounds like fun, Bumble. Let me know how it goes, I might ask my mum too. She's always looking for new things we can have fun with.
We don't have cats, so I don't get chance to eat nice fresh cat poo. It's not the same when it's old and hard outside,yuck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh it's lovely, if you get chance then you've got to try it - just DON'T let your mum see you. I think they must get jealous we get there first.

Mums just told me she thinks I might be too small to play the new game 

I'm not small....am I? 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww wahts the game bumby? 

mum tells me its bed time soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it's spelled treiball or something 

Granddad just kicked me by accident and it hurt  Mum went mad at him :glare:

Bumby
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum was talking about treiball the other day heard about it from some woman that wrote a book she keeps getting trick ideas for me from. I don't think I like that woman. It sounds like fun though you push a ball along with your nose


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello buddies it's me Diesel mummy got me on nintendogs today.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Willow, just wanted to make sure I got to say goodnight to you. I hope you have happy chasey dreams.( maybe about me?) See you tomorrow.
xxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Hey Willow, just wanted to make sure I got to say goodnight to you. I hope you have happy chasey dreams.( maybe about me?) See you tomorrow.
> xxx


i will dream of you my lovely jet. i will be here tomorrow to show you where i live with my mum xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Night Jet, shiny buddy, sweet dreams

Welcome back Diesel!

Do you think I'd be too small to play it Buster?

Bumby
xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey what's all this about new games? I like games, had one yesterday but it went wrong and the fence fell down - strange thing - mum didn't mind  Don't know what's up with her! 

Hey Bumb -Thanks for the licks an hugs - we'll keep it to ourselves!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

what is it bumby? im still lost what this game or toy is


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe with a small ball or if the ball if light enough for you to push around you could do it. I'm not exactly huge and mum says I can do it

You push a ball along with your nose to your human I think


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Push it along with your nose? Couldn't do that cos I may swallow it - done it before you know  Can you do it with a football per chance?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you do it with big balls. Mum says these are the people in Merica that do it
American Treibball Association
Not sure you could swallow one of those balls


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah that's it Buster! You wouldn't be able to swallow those Flynn

Would you? 

YouTube - Treibball beim Dog Day 2009 in Düsseldorf

Mum showed me that but she must have found it funny because she was doing an annoying giggle all through it

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby it says papillons do it they're about the same size as pomeranians aren't they? I'm sure you could do it then. You have to push 8 big balls around with your nose and get them into a net.

(These posts are starting to sound a bit dodgy lol)


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Those are big balls, they look more like those nasty poppy ballooon thingys. I hate them, coz every time I try and catch one it bursts. That's no fun at all. I like a good mouth sized ball that doesnt pop when I bite it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love balloons they're so much fun to chase and you can annoy your human with them too by barking at them. It is sad when they explode though


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

A pap is even smaller than me! Maybe I CAN do it!  Don't tell my mum!


I like the balloons that float - you can bark at them every time they move that way 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It annoys mum when they go into some small space because I can't be bothered getting it out so bark at mum to get it out for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Quite right too Buster. Do you know where they go when they pop? 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No idea because mum always takes it away when they burst. Says I might eat them and that would make me sick. Mum just called the nice place that brings food and she got me sausages . I'll be getting some of her burger as well of course puppy dog eyes work wonders on her


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I overheard my mum saying she did something stupid tonight. She ordered my granddad a take away (the one that smells super spicy - yuck) and she sent it to the wrong address. 

I heard her explaining to the man that phoned and she said he was a bit annoyed with her but I didn't hear any growling. 

Then went it came she was really surprised because somehow she'd ordered 11 of the big bread things instead of 1. They're everywhere I look 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, that's it guys. Mum's decided it's bed time, so I guess I'll have to go and be on guard. It's a tough job, being on guard all night, up on the bed,constantly listening for signs of whatever I'm supposed to be listening for. 
That's a point, she's not said who or what I have to guard her from!!!
Don't tell but I'm usually asleep before she is. But I'm a very light sleeper and nufin and no one will get by me. 
Night everyone:Yawn:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I overheard my mum saying she did something stupid tonight. She ordered my granddad a take away (the one that smells super spicy - yuck) and she sent it to the wrong address.
> 
> I heard her explaining to the man that phoned and she said he was a bit annoyed with her but I didn't hear any growling.
> 
> ...


Mum had that last night it's icky even she thought so.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Well, that's it guys. Mum's decided it's bed time, so I guess I'll have to go and be on guard. It's a tough job, being on guard all night, up on the bed,constantly listening for signs of whatever I'm supposed to be listening for.
> That's a point, she's not said who or what I have to guard her from!!!
> Don't tell but I'm usually asleep before she is. But I'm a very light sleeper and nufin and no one will get by me.
> Night everyone:Yawn:


Night Jet hope you sleep well


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Night Jet big buddy, sweet dreams *lick*


Do you think the food places would talk to us on the phone? That way I could order what I liked. 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't think they understand barking but mum got me a sausage all to myself so I'm not complaining


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh well 

Mmm I love sausages but I'm a bit picky with burgers. I'm picky with most food mum says, but she doesn't really mind.

Are you doing anything fun tomorrow Buster?

Mum said she'd take me somewhere to play with those agility things I won

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not really just a nice long walk with mum and some doggy friends. Might see my little tibetan spaniel friend. I love burgers especially cheeseburgers but mum doesn't like cheese so I can only get them when Auntie Maggie is here


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh it's got to be a cheeseburger, you're right. 

I'm not too sure where I'll be going, I can't think of any big fields I've been to where she could put them. Mum's just got me one of my little sausages - it's like she read my mind 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cheeseburgers are the best :drool: I don't know why mum doesn't like them. Auntie Maggie is never here for me to get them either she's always away at something called uni. But she's here so hopefully I'll get some


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a similar thing - I've told you before my mums one of those weird things that doesn't eat meat, so unless my granddad is about there's never anything fun for me to eat  Granddad only seems to eat meat so it's great

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

poor Bumby. At least mum feeds me a raw? diet which means I get meat everyday had some yummy goat today. Your mum is so silly never eating meat


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I know :scared: what's even more strange is she DECIDED not to eat it  No-one's even forcing her not to  I don't understand at all. She's explained lots of times but I still don't get it - it's just not right at all. She says some people don't even let their dogs eat meat, but she'd never do that to me.

What's a goat Buster? I've never met anydog who knows as much about animals as you 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Some poor dogs never get to eat meat. Those poor poor dogs.

I don't know what a goat is except that they're yummy to eat. My sausages are here finally  I've been waiting for forever well ok half an hour but that's forever when you're waiting for food


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh lucky you  Don't share it with anyone Buster! 

She says some people feed us special none meat food and all sorts but we both think it's cruel to do that so I don't have to worry 

I've got my food down but I never eat lots in one go, I have something called Natures Menu but I only eat half a pack a day and it takes me all day to eat that 

Bumby
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I get the nature's menu treats and they're yummy I think the food would be nice too. Food with no meat is just cruel why get an animal that eats meat if you're not going to give it any


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't know buddy :frown2: I don't think they even get meat treats  it can't be good for them can it  Maybe we could club together and send them a chicken?

I think mum is going to take chicken for when we play with the jumps and stuff tomorrow. I saw her cooking it anyway

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It can't be must be much worse if they do it to cats . Chicken is yummy unless humans put icky stuff on it of course have fun doing agility tomorrow it's so much fun isn't it


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

I think they DO do it for cats   

I love agility  I like the tunnels best - not sure about that round jump thing yet though. 

Granddad sometimes put stuff on his chicken  it's horrid 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe - sorry guys, didn't mean to be unsociable - just had my supper and went out in the kennel to chill. 

Well I spose i'd best go to bed as I heard mum sayin I can't have supper tomorrow - spose she's leaving room for ice creams on the beach - hope so. 

Nite all and i'll come back tomorrow if mum lets me and have a chat. Like the sound of the ball game - wonder if I can teach mum it! 

Off to the land of nod - toodle pip!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tunnels are soooo good I love the jumps more though. Mum said cats can only eat meat that's just cruel and I don't even like cats


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Night Flynn, giant buddy, sweet dreams and we'll play tomorrow 


It's not nice at all is it Buster  Mum says there's lots of companies sell the special food

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Flynn.

Those humans are mean. You don't want to give your pet meat get a bunny Leo doesn't like meat or milk. He hops away shuddering looking horrified if he tastes them


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

One of my bunny friends used to steal my kibble when I had dry food  

Mum's watching something really weird on telly - it's got strange hoomans on and their dogs

Did you like your sausage? Did you get any cheeseburger?

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The sausages were so yummy i got three . No cheeseburger  and mum got chicken with icky hot stuff on it so I couldn't have any of that either. But the sausages were so nice

Leo doesn't like meat at all he's silly. He was eating one of mum's sandwiches the other day and hopped off shuddering when he got to the meat. I have much better manners than he does I beg for the food instead of stealing it how rude


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> The sausages were so yummy i got three . No cheeseburger  and mum got chicken with icky hot stuff on it so I couldn't have any of that either. But the sausages were so nice
> 
> Leo doesn't like meat at all he's silly. He was eating one of mum's sandwiches the other day and hopped off shuddering when he got to the meat. I have much better manners than he does I beg for the food instead of stealing it how rude


You make me chuckle Buster  my bunny thumped his back feet at me today, just because I went to groom him whilst he was asleep :scared: I've never thumped my legs at anyone!

Are you and Leo getting on better now?

Bumby
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Leo stamps his foot all the time. We are sort of getting on he was leaning up against me on his hind legs earlier which he does to mum as well when he wants to lick her arms.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm glad he didn't get your nose again  He'll be a lovely friend for you once you get on  i love my bunny, he'll be allowed out to play in the garden with me again soon

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No he hasn't gone for my nose again I think I really scared him. Mum's been really working on him clicker training him like she does me to get him to trust and like her and me. I would love to meet his old owner I would give them a nasty bite


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

My cat friends are rescued and they were all sad when they first came home too  

Mum wont tell me what a rescue center is but I don't think it's a good place to be Buster 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum didn't get him from a rescue centre she practically had him thrown at her by his old owners because it was so much hassle to clean out his tiny cage once a month and he chewed the bars and annoyed her because she never let him out or gave him any toys and the water bottle wasn't working to stop him


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum didn't get him from a rescue centre she practically had him thrown at her by his old owners because it was so much hassle to clean out his tiny cage once a month and he chewed the bars and annoyed her because she never let him out or gave him any toys and the water bottle wasn't working to stop him


Why did they do that Buster? 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Because they got a cute wittle fluffy bunny and didn't realise that they need exercise or attention and cleaning out the cage made them sick . Evil people but he has a much better home with us now they weren't even feeding him properly


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Is that why my mum says she doesn't like hoomans much do you think? Can you send your bunny a lick from me please 

What's lily's kitchen? Mum says she's ordered me some things to try from there

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Probably some humans are so mean to their animals it isn't fair. Although humans aren't nice to other humans some times either. I'll give him a kiss for you he likes kisses gives mum them all the time and makes her jump when he licks her side. She says she's ticklish.

Never heard of Lily's kitchen might be some yummy food for you


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

My bunny licks mum too and she says exactly the same thing!

I think it will be food. I'm excited now!

I'm tired, Buster, little buddy :Yawn:

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know what it means but it makes her jump it's so funny.

I'm tired too should be going to bed soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

We're staying at granddads tonight so I'll probably get sat on by his kitten in the night  it makes me jump, but I do like to cuddle up with her when she sits still

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think I'd want to cuddle up to a kitty but mum says she's going to get a big fluffy one the same size as me . Might be cuddling up to that


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Do they come in that size?! Would it be fluffier than me? 

That's pretty scary Buster  

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum says it's a ragdoll I think they're like 30lbs . I don't think many things are fluffier than you Bumby


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

:yikes: 30lbs?! Are you sure you heard her right?! That's almost like a lion  Mums just showed me a picture of one though....they do look like they'd be nice to cuddle up on 


Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently some can be . Apparently some cat slaves on here keep showing kitten pictures of them and making her want one


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope my mum doesn't see the pictures - I know what she's like. 

You couldn't get your sausage back off that Buster  

Imagine how loud it's meow will be :blink:

Bumby
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently they're really friendly and laid back but I don't believe their slaves. Never let her see Taylorbaby's posts then it's all her fault


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

She watches Taylorbabys videos ALL the time and I bark at the screen but I can't work out where they are 

Is that how it starts? I'll know the signs now then Buster. Thanks for the warning buddy 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's the one that's convinced mum she should get one by posting all the cute pictures . Clearly very firmly under her masters' spell


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Buster, I'm going to have to get my paws down little buddy. I'm shattered, 

Sweet dreams when you nod off and don't dream of giant cats 

Play with you tomorrow 


xxxxxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Morning!! I'm going on my big walk with the ridgy backs soon  very excited although mum won't take me for my morning walk  i had to pee in the garden!!! then when we came back in i sat on my squeaky ball  what a fright!!! Mum's put down a little bit of food instead of my usual lots of food she says she's sorry but she got up late  so to teach her a lesson in food timing i'm not eating it!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm just having my breakfast.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Morning woofsters! How are we all on this bright sunny day?

I've had a fun morning already, 3 of my little human friends came over, and I've just been for a walk in the sun. Mum said she loves spring but not hayfever! (I have no idea what spring or hayfever is).

Hey Bumby, my mum wanted me to ask you where you got your agility things from. It sounds like such fun but mum said I'm still too much of a baby to do it properly 

All that talk about giant cats scared me a bit


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Morning hairy buddies! Morning Kenzie :001_wub:

My mum entered a competition at a show but the actual things came from a website, hang on, I'll just check the label on the bag........


Zooplus it says.

I went out to play with it this morning but I was too hot so mum says we can go for a walk later instead. It's tough with all this fur


Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im at my mums with my sister- i have these rings- plasticy things vanilla & chocolate flavoursed- supposed to be good for my teefsies but mum is worried cos we are chewing them lots & bits are coming off- she is worried about it. is it ok for us to seill eat them? she called them ummm polyneprene or sumfink likethat


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't know Willow - ask my mum? 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Don't know Willow - ask my mum?
> 
> Bumby
> xxxx


i did Bumby, she was very helpful 

mum says she might have a takeaway tonight whatever that is but she is excited!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

I think it's what Buster had last night! He got a sausage and everything so you might be lucky too!

Is it hot where you are?

Bumby
xxxx

PS Good luck tomorrow Flynn xxxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

hi everyone...didn't go and see the ridgy backs mum and dad slept in!!! Lazy today usually mums up when the sun comes up but today she was snoring and everything  we went to a magic place with water!!! we played for ages but not long enough  dad says we'll be going back again soon 

Then after that mum and dad went into a shop, we went home and the three of us stayed in the garden for AGES!!! They were eating something called a picinic?? i dunno but mum dropped a bit of roll with some yummy chicken in it and i scoffed it  then i was chasing thhem wee buzzing things all around the garden, mum and dad kept telling me not to but they're sooo annoying!!! Then me and dad had a wrestle and a water fight(well..he sprayed me and i ran away so kind of more a water chase), while mum watched....then we came in and mum had bought me some wet meaty food when they were in a shop!!! She said it wasn't the best but she has some good wet meaty on the way  it tasted good to me i cleaned my bowl!!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i saw your pictures!!! they lookedd great- the last pic was lovely, where was it??


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> i saw your pictures!!! they lookedd great- the last pic was lovely, where was it??


It's called Keils Den in Fife  it's basically a big bowl shaped area full of fun


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ballybee said:


> It's called Keils Den in Fife  it's basically a big bowl shaped area full of fun


that looks lovely! id like to go some day. we live in the lake district so i like to potter out about there. theres lots of funny animals here!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> that looks lovely! id like to go some day. we live in the lake district so i like to potter out about there. theres lots of funny animals here!


you're welcome to come up and see it...i want to come too though 

Is there lots of water where you live?? I love water especially the salty water with all the yellow grainy stuff at the edge of it...mum calls it the beach 

What kind of animals?? I didn't see any in the den today but heard a pheasant


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Evening furry friends.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ballybee said:


> you're welcome to come up and see it...i want to come too though
> 
> Is there lots of water where you live?? I love water especially the salty water with all the yellow grainy stuff at the edge of it...mum calls it the beach
> 
> What kind of animals?? I didn't see any in the den today but heard a pheasant


yeah theres lots of water- i have a beach here too  the sand is good to play on. ive got wild rabbits, pheasats, cats, ducks, geese, sheeps & moo coos! but at home i live with a pygmy hedgehog, 3 hamsters & fish


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> yeah theres lots of water- i have a beach here too  the sand is good to play on. ive got wild rabbits, pheasats, cats, ducks, geese, sheeps & moo coos! but at home i live with a pygmy hedgehog, 3 hamsters & fish


ooooo...maybe i'll have to convince mum and dad we need a holiday there  whats a hedgehog??


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Sorry you didn't get to see your new friends today Tummel, but that picnic thing sounds great! 

Hey Bumby, mum thinks she might buy me some of that agility stuff. Did it take you long to learn what to do?

Beaches sound like such fun. I love other furry things. My mummy's friend who lives downstairs has a little green bird who I like to watch, but I get a bit worried when he hangs upside down and bark to warn him to be careful  I also have some horsey friends, and I sometimes chase squirrels and all sorts of birds and those flapjack deer things and I even nearly caught a rat once


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

my mum is quite sad, she was ok before but she seems upset now. so i try to be a good girl for her


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone :Yawn:. Had a lovely day out today we went somewhere called a castle it was just an old building but they let me go in and explore. So many smells and people to meet it was so exciting. Mum says I got my own little fan club all these people wanted to take my picture. There was a big statue of a dog there and mum says she wants one of those it was huge . She denies she's just putting off having to do her statistics works but I don't believe her. I did get to go in the car as well it was so exciting


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Guess what......



I got mashed potatos!!! Mum and dad had a "late lunch"(no idea why humans have these silly sayings foods food!) and had pork with mashed and new potatos...i got some of both kinds of potato but no pork as it had human gravy on it and that gives me the runs  It's ok though mum put some kibble through the mashed potatos and crushed the nice new potatos for some texture  mmmmmm....mum says proper mashies should be made with butter but then i wouldn't get any  these ones had something called bertolli in them?!?!? no idea what it is but they were still yummy to me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I get potato when mum gives me something called stew which is really yummy


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I get potato when mum gives me something called stew which is really yummy


mmm i used to get stew...gravy didn't used to give me skitters(thats what mum says they are) but it does now...sometimes it makes my bum all sore and itchy which makes mum sad  i love potatos...licked my bowl clean and everything  so i got wet meaty food and potatos today...i must have been good


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love gravy it's yummy especially when mum makes it


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I love gravy it's yummy especially when mum makes it


Does your mummy make good gravy. I won agility today mummy got a treat and said Diesel catch I jumped and caught it yum.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum makes yummy gravy. Well done for winning the agility


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum makes yummy gravy. Well done for winning the agility


Thanks mummy called me a good boy.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i was a very good girl for mum while she ate her curry  i stole her chair though so she had to move but i stopped here like a good girl- by the laptop  mum is after the laptop back but im still here, refuse to move but guess what? she will share it with me  we both sit together all warm & csoy. i like


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey hairy buddies - what an afternoon. Mum took me to the wood again but we got REALLY lost and she was crying and everything : She's such a wimp 

It didn't take me long Kenzie! I've only been to the class twice! It's easy because it's fun!

Bumb
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey hairies! 

How's your day behaving?

Hi Kenzie :001_wub:

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not good mum's hurt I don't like it when she's hurt


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Bumb :001_wub:

Not much has been going on here today. Mum has nearly finished my string and stick coat and it fits! How she managed to make it look like a coat I'm not sure. But then she started yelling at it because she couldn't do the sleeves right 

I've been out for a few short walks but have mainly been sleeping today. I'm a bit bored actually! :blink:

What's new with everyone else?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

:scared: :scared: What's wrong with her Buster?  

Can you work it out? 

Have you cuddled her?

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She fell down the stairs and hurt her ankle and can't really walk . She had to got to the human vets and if they're as mean as the doggie ones are I don't want her to go. I gave her plenty of cuddles and kisses


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry about your mum Buster. I hope the hooman vets don't take her temperature! :yikes:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

See that isn't fair because they put the stick things in humans mouths to take their temperature not well you know . Why can't they do that for us?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww buster, hugs and licks from me tol she is better. ive eaten lots today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> See that isn't fair because they put the stick things in humans mouths to take their temperature not well you know . Why can't they do that for us?


Buster my mummy told me to reassure you you mum will be ok buddy. You won't lose her she will make a full recovery just might take a few days.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll give her extra kisses and cuddles from you as well. She's so accident prone honestly always hurting herself then says I am when I hurt my paw


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buster my mummy told me to reassure you you mum will be ok buddy. You won't lose her she will make a full recovery just might take a few days.


I'm sure she will be Diesel but these humans they're so worrying always getting themselves hurt or sick


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

My mum's like that Buster - she's a nightmare to keep safe.

Lot's of hugs and licks from me 


What have you eaten Willow?

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It is so hard having a human as a pet isn't it . They're ridiculous creatures the amount of work you have to put into training them and then they go and get themselves hurt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

I know :mellow: I love the days she goes to uni, just so I know someone else is looking after her for a bit.

I'd go barking mad if I didn't have you lot to talk to 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah when she's at work I know she's safe it's when she's here I worry. They seem to enjoy panicking us


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Will you be able to go for a walk? 

You can come with us otherwise (though I'm still not sure I understand this geogramaphy thing yet). You can't be TOO far away

Bumb
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Auntie Anna the human that lives with mum took me out earlier. I don't get that either we're in the same country aren't we? Can't be that far away from you


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ive been a bad girl & almost made mum crahs her car  accident. i just wanted to see everything


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Exactly! As far as I can tell, everything only takes about half an hour to get to at the most.

 Willow! That's so naughty! My mum would have been so cross with you! I wont tell her though 

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i am sorry though, being good at the moment


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

It's okay bigger pup! As long as you're all safe!

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Erm....what's a teenager? And why is it a bad thing if I am one? Have I done something wrong? 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Bumb,

I know all about teenagers, there are lots of them at my mummy's work. They're in between puppies and big dogs. When you're a teenager you're allowed to be really naughty and people say 'oh he's just being a teenager' 

Have you done something naughty Bumby?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ommmmm im telling!!!!come on Bumble, tell us what did you do??


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

:blush: I just want a bit of independence is all  I don't WANT to come back every time I'm called and I don't WANT to be told when I can and can't bark. I don't mean to be naughty though 


Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww Bumb its ok- i never come back ever! how old are you? im a year old


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't worry Bumby, I'm sure your mum understands that you're not trying to be naughty.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow, did you miss me? Hi everyone, what a flippin' day I've had. Mum's not been well and spent most of the day upstairs. She had a kebab thingy last night and says it upset her tummy. It upset mine, coz she wouldn't give me any. She said it was too spicy for a dog. Then do you know what she did later on, you're not going to believe this - she threw it away!
I danced around and gave her my best eyes of great pleading, but all for nothing. In the re cycling bin it went
And today she's just been all quiet and not right. She turned the pooter on for a mo and then turned it off again, that's not like her. She's usually glued to this thing.
But she's fine now and promised to take me to Pets at home tomorrow and I can have a special treat for being so good. She know what I'm going to get, but she's not telling. I love suprises.:001_smile:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

aww hay Jet! yeah i really missed you. awww poor mum, send her my best. my mum saidi was so bad today in the car, i got told off fir being naughty


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm 2 now Kenzie...am I too old for you  Mums been waiting for me to become a teenager for ages and suddenly it's here (I haven't seen it though).

 Jet, poor buddy  Busters mum hasn't been very well today either - maybe it's the day for it? 

I just got a cheeseburger from mcdoanlds - one of those plain ones - YUM

Don't tell Buster though 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey hey! Balto here hijacking mummies iPhone  I have decided tonight I like to eat candles! Yummy all that waxy goodness, but mum did give me the look when she found her candle in the bed an I knew I had upset her so I licked her face! Why wouldn't that make u happy!  I'm now being made to watch glee! Arghhh dad moans about it but loves it as much mum! How is everyone? Love balto xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Balto! hope the candle was good


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Balto, big buddy! What's it taste like?

I'm watching hells kitchen, whatever that is. Mum makes me watch it every week 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

It was amazing! Good quality! It was mums new one from Cornwall and I know it was expensive!! Have u been good today? Xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Balto, big buddy! What's it taste like?
> 
> I'm watching hells kitchen, whatever that is. Mum makes me watch it every week
> 
> ...


Your mum told my mum you have to watch it becuase of the cook!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Like wax silly! No only joking bumb! Like the sea! Ohhh hells kitchen that the one with food in it! Yummy! All about the belly me  xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm...he does seem to be on the telly a lot so you're mum's probably right.

I've been a bit naughty these last few days Balto 

xxxx


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

What u do bumb!? I bet iv been naughtier  x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Well...not much I don't suppose...I think I've just been a bit noisier than usual and I don't always feel like going back.

And I didn't feel like going through the agility tunnel...I wee'd on it instead 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

:lol: bumby :lol: sorry bet your mum felt less happy but that really made me giggle!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never wanted to do it before - I just couldn't resist it this time :yikes:

I don't know what's come over me 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you think I'd like eating candles Balto? I'll give anything a go if it tastes good, and mum doesn't stop me first.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm laughing so hard bumby!! Weeing in the tunnel hard core!  xx


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh jet u don't know what u are missing! Get a flavoured one first to break u in gently! The plain ones are a bit hardcore! Xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i want a candle


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Go find one! Hehe I no where mom keeps them I will share! Xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oooooh yayyy share!!! mum stops me eating the very pretty ones here


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up there Balto, I love trying new things. I'm not sure if mum's got any flavoured ones, but I know aunty has. And guess where I'm going in a few days.

Aw Bumby, fancy weeing in your nice new tunnel. Who's a naughty boy then Your mum wasn't in it with you was she?
Sorry, not being mean, it just sounds so funny:laugh::thumbup1::lol:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh get the nice looking ones they always taste better! Mums had shells in which I left for her  there's a bag of a 100 t lights il share with all of them xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oooh wowe!!! please! i gotsome multi coloured ones here- sort of stripy! 

will keep you one jet :blush:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh stripey ones! Mums now dancing to glee! So I'm gonna join her lol I just jump tho!  xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww thanks Willow thats nice of you xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

:001_wub: jet xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

:lol: she wasn't but when we were at ring craft once I wee'd all over her boot :lol: I thought it was hilarious 

She's going to the gym tomorrow - what's that? 

Bumb
xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh I've heard mum and aunty talk about that. I think it's sort of an agility course for hoomans. They don't want to go, coz they said it would be too much like hard work. What ever that means, don't hoomans say some really silly things?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

woooo come play jet! im racing round the garden like a rocket!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

My mum loves it  She gets annoyed when she's too poorly to go. I HATE it when she goes because it makes her really cheerful. I want her to be happy! It's just she's so tiring when she is :

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww Willow, I wish I could come and play with you, but you live so far away.xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum had to watch tv on the computer. I thought that was the big box thing how is it on the computer? That was very naughty Bumby to pee on the tunnel


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

*giggle* I know *giggle*

I've no idea how these hooman gadgets work, Buster. If it's on then I can work it, otherwise I've got no chance 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Woof woof evening buddies Buster is your mum ok. Jet how are you buddy.y


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know either then she starting squealing about something made me jump out of my fur silly human . All because some person on the tv got his memory back whatever that is 

Mum's getting better thanks Diesel I've given her lots of cuddles and kisses to try and help but her foot is so huge


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Diesel!

I've had my eyes closed for a bit, Buster - I just can't stand to watch any more of her rubbish. I don't mind replying to you lot but otherwise I give up wth actual hoomans today 

Bumble
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Humans are sooo silly sometimes I was asleep as well but so was mum so we were asleep on the sofa. Mum says she'll risk something called the black death


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't know what that is Buster  Sounds like one of those things hoomans drink at the weekend - probably that 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She says some silly newspaper says we give humans it by sleeping with them and it's all lies . I think it makes them sick then again those things they drink on the weekends make them sick too so it might be that


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hi everyone hope you have had a good day


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Don't know what that is Buster  Sounds like one of those things hoomans drink at the weekend - probably that
> 
> Bumby
> xxxx


You don't know what what is Bumby?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sort of just keeping a close eye on my human before she ends up hurting herself again. How was your day Marley?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

It's okay Diesel! Buster say's it's a funny drink that hoomans catch off us dogs at the weekend 

Hi Marley, buddy!

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That must be it lol. Why do they drink those things if it makes them sick?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

I've spent a lot of my two years considering this Buster and I can't explain it. The best I've come up with is this - you know how we sometimes eat things that make us sick? It must be like that, except they do it much more often because they're stoopid.

Also they have to use their paws to hold their drinking bowls  that can't be much fun can it? 

Strange species all in all really. Mum says I can have a treat tomorrow but she says she's not decided if it'll be a new walk or a toy or a food treat :scared:

Bumbly 
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> That must be it lol. Why do they drink those things if it makes them sick?


The mind boggles doesn't it Buster.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> It's okay Diesel! Buster say's it's a funny drink that hoomans catch off us dogs at the weekend
> 
> Hi Marley, buddy!
> 
> ...


I haven't figured out what that button thing with the two ,'s is yet next to the quote button.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Must make them feel good or something but I don't understand why you would make yourself sick on purpose. I have no idea why they use their paws to hold them lapping it is so much more fun. Human's are a very strange species why did our ancestors choose them as pets? Do you think they realised how hopeless they are without us?

Treats are good new toys are always fun but food treats are the best. How did you eat a mcdonalds they're icky. Mum says they have all kind of bad things in them too


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww I think Willow's gone to bed without saying goodnight, I'm sad now.:sad:
Anyway, you can read this in the morning. Goodnight Willow, I hope you had some lovely chasey dreams.xxxxx:001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Aww I think Willow's gone to bed without saying goodnight, I'm sad now.:sad:
> Anyway, you can read this in the morning. Goodnight Willow, I hope you had some lovely chasey dreams.xxxxx:001_wub:


Jet I'm still here buddy.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm here too but I'm off to bed soon :Yawn:. It's been a tiring stressful day


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

I love just the cheese and burger from a plain cheeseburger but I'm only allowed them once a month at the most 

No idea why they got chosen Buster, buddy, I suppose they keep their cages quite clean and things and they like to come for walks with us. Must admit though, I'm clutching at thin bones to think of a real reason

Bumby
xxxx

ps Don't worry jet, shiny buddy, her mum was reallyyyy tired so probably turned the pooter off before Willow got chance  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cheeseburgers are yummy but not McDonalds those are icky.

They had the nice food that might be why they chose them. Why they chose such a silly species I have no idea


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Could be, and they do set up those nice shrines to us...those pet shop things, I mean.

Mum says she's getting someone in to clean the carpets and that I'll have to stay at granddads all day when they come because the carpet will be wet 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Pet shops are awesome the one we go to always gives me a treat or two. What's carpet? We have fake wood on the floor is it the soft stuff we have on the stairs?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Night night furry friends.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Carpets is like a hairy thing on the floor - I used to live with wood too but it was too slippy for me and mummy didn't like it there anyway

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Diesel, night Buster, night everyone. Mum's off to bed so that's my call to do my guarding thing.
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Night Diesel, night Jet buddy

*licks*

I think I'm being called to bed too 

Night Buster, buddy,

Night Kenzie :001_wub:

Bumble 
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning fur buddies, where is everyone today?

I didn't have a good morning - I've got what mum calls 'the runs' :yikes: I made a bit of a mess of the carpet, but I didn't mean to  Mum thinks it's something in the new flavour of food she got me. I didn't even get any breakfast :crying:

How's everyone else and their mummies today?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I run everywhere Kenzie - it's okay, can't understand why it makes a mess of the carpet though?  Maybe you're scratching it? That must be it.

I'm grand thank you pretty puppy :001_wub: My new food came today and mum was really proud of me because I don't eat much but I use loads of energy and this time I ate it all  

I'll share it with you if you like but don't tell your mum 

Bumble 
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Bumble :001_wub:

I like to run around too. I had just got out of bed and then suddenly I had made a big mess  It scared me so I ran to my mummy 

Oooo new food sounds nice - I'm hungry! What did you get?

I don't eat my dinner sometimes either


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya peeps!

I'm Bailey...and my mum's lookin well ruff today 
I thought she'd appreciate a wee bit of singin through the night...she didn't look too impressed though 

She's obviously not cultured enuff!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Bailey! I'm Kenzie. Welcome to our gang. Are you a little puppy?

Ooo singing sounds fun. I wonder why your mummy didn't like it :blink: Mummies can be strange sometimes  If you keep on singing she'll get used to it


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Ohhh THAT sort of running :yikes: That happens to me sometimes too Kenzie - it's scary...and if you're really furry like me...well...I always get stuck in the shower  

It's called Lily's kitchen - it was goose, duck and fruit  There were some apple and cheese treats and all sorts. Mum got loads of different stuff though - she was far more excited than me. As usual 

Hi Bailey tiny buddy  I saw your photos over my mums shoulder!

Are you joining our gang?

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Well...I think i'm a man. But i'm sure I heard mum say I was a 9 weeks puppy...hope she doesn't mean i'm only for 9 weeks though 

Tell you wot tho...she's got some wierd mates. This guy wee saw this morning...he stuck a jaggy thing in my neck and a wee cold stick up my bum!  I fink a hello wud be good enuff!


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Can I be's in your gang Bumby?
I fink I may need back up in case that jaggy fing happens again


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh Bailey they're called vets  Vets are the hoomans you have to see if you get sick and they do all sorts of horrible things to you. Once they stuck a potato chip in my neck and another time they stuck a weird thing in my ears.

9 weeks means you're really wittle. I was 9 weeks once so I know. Don't worry, I don't think your mummy would give you away  My mummy would never do that to me, although sometimes she goes away for a little while and I get to stay with one of her friends which is fun.

Wow Bumb that food sounds amazing!  Can I share it with you???


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

We've all had that too :yikes: I HATE it. 

Course you can little buddy! It's not really my gang though 

There's me, Kenzie (me and Kenzie have got a bit of a thing :blush: ) then there's Willow who is Jets girlfriend, then Buster, Flynn and Marley.

Flynn isn't too well at the minute I don't think 

Bumby 
xxxx

Course you can Kenzie! There's some bedtime biscuits too that have got calming things in...I'm ALWAYS calm though :blink: xxxx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Tato chips...in my neck!?! 
Jeeeeeezo! I fink I just got an axinashun...no tato chips today. I fink i'd like to eat a tato chip tho 

So Kenzie is yur girlfrend then Bumby? I'm not that boverred wiv ladies...fink i'm just a bit of a geeza 

Yeah...mum told me Flynn had a sore leggy bum bit and an ouchy back


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep. Well I think it was a potato chip. Some sort of chip. It must have been a potato chip because it felt huge!  My mummy looked at some photos that your mummy put on my puter Bailey. You're cute for a little pup 

Hey Bumby, am I your girlfriend, huh? 

That food sounds amazing Bumb, I'm going to tell my mummy.


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

I likes food too Kenzie!
My mummy sed that I's only had people food before...people taste kinda nice then but i'm eating proppa big man pup food now...manly! I needs to grow into my legs...worrever that means 

I fink hoomans don't half tolk crazy tolk sumtimes


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good morning er afternoon everyone. I think I overslept a bit I just woke up when mum came back from that work place .

Welcome to the gang Bailey. Mum always used to say I would grow into my ears I've still no idea what that means


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Afternoon folks! Mums of work today yay! We have been for a huge walk over the fields where the birdies and bees play  how are all u puppies? Xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thought I just say a quick hi to everyone before I go out with mum.
Hi Bailey, you sound like good fun.
Anyhoo, I'm off to get my suprise now. I'm so excited!!!!
See you all later.


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Thought I just say a quick hi to everyone before I go out with mum.
> Hi Bailey, you sound like good fun.
> Anyhoo, I'm off to get my suprise now. I'm so excited!!!!
> See you all later.


Ohhhhhh...surprises! I likes them!
In sayin that tho...my last surprise wos a wee stick up my bum 
Fink i've had enuff surprises today


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Helloooooo. Have you guys seen my mums post count.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi hairy buddies - the magic that means I can talk to you broke for a bit  it's back on now though 

Have fun Jet! Hi Buster, Hi Diesel,

I'd like to be Kenzie :blush: :blush:

When will you be allowed to go out on walks Bailey?

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Well Bumby...I wants to go for walks NOW 
Don't think i've much chance though...am I grounded?

My big sister is grounded today...she was a cheekygirl. I don't like their music...it's pants 

Come and break me out guys!! :blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

We need Buster to break you out Bailey! He's the mastermind here when it comes to geography and any critters we might meet on the way.

What's a sister? 

When I was little...well...littler (some people say I'm small  ) I couldn't go out for walks at first either...then suddenly I could 

Maybe it takes hoomans a while to work out what to do?

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

well...my sister is a girl hooman...but she not as big as mum. Must just be half a hooman. But she sez she is my sister so I buleve hur. She's not got my looks tho 

ye..mibbe mum has to lernd how to go for walks. Don't think she's awful bright really...but wot can I do


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Ohh I see - I don't think I've got any of those  Just me and my mum that are hooman here, and my granddad but he doesn't live with us.

You probably just need to train her and then she'll know what to do - they're all a bit weird, we say this all the time : They're weirdddd animals :

I've got one of those chips in me too Kenzie  I cried :blush:

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

hmmmm...not sure i'm gonna like tato chips then. I mite just tell them i'm on a dyet


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Why didn't we think of that  

It might not be as bad for you, Bailey, you look a bit tougher than me 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Good idea Bailey. You're lucky you've got all us grown-up doggies to give you the heads up! :thumbup1:

Don't worry Bumby, I cried too when they tato chipped me


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Your mums started a thread about food  And my mums replied  Why can't they just give us their card details and let us get on with it?! 

My mum does the same 'how do I get Bumble to eat this' 'how do I get Bumble to eat that' : They never think we actually might TALK to each other.

Why do they put that tato in us anyway Kenzie? Mum says it's so I don't get lost. I told her that if I get lost then the tato will come with me and she just told me to stop barking :blink:

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Eek!! Mum's goin to the chippy to get a bag of tato chips!!! 
Duz I need a hole bag in my neck??? 

She sed sumthin about curry saus as well...wot's she goin to do wi that? :blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I think it's so if we get lost we have something to eat if we get hungry :yesnod:

Yeah mummy goes all : when I don't eat my food. You're right - I bet if she gave me her credit card I could get lots of nice food that I'd eat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I only had one in me Bailey but I'd still be careful - you never know what they'll do

So...Kenzie...about me and you...:blush: 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd like it if I could be your girlfriend Bumb :drool:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I mean...erm....okay....


D)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

jeeeeeeezo...fings are gettin all romantik here....:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Yayyyyyyyyyyy     

You're my first boyfriend Bumb :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

You're my first girlfriend :001_wub: 

I know Bailey! Me and kenzie have known each other a while but Jet and Willow's is a whirlwind romance 

You know...Willow has a sister....

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm still looking for a girlfriend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Aww you'll find one Diesel! Could your mum get you one maybe? xxxx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

eeek! Girls? Nahhhh Bumby...I is stickin to playin wiv my toys :blink:
My mum told me that no girl could ever be good enuff for her boy


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Aww you'll find one Diesel! Could your mum get you one maybe? xxxx


My mum has a minature pincsher a female called Sammy but she is too rough with me.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Guys, and ladies of course. 
Where's Willow today, or have I just missed her posts. I've had my nails cut and now I keep missing the keys and stuff.
Had a great day!On the way down to pets at home, mum let me playon the field for a bit, then we went to the shopand first we went to the vet bit and I thought I'd been well set up. But no it was just to get some stuff.
Then we went in the shop bit, oooh I love it there.All those smells from all the food and everything else. Well, we went to the toy bit and mum said I could have anything I wanted coz I'd been so good while she was poorly a bit ago. Anything I wanted, how to choose??? I looked at loads of stuff but got a soft toy that makes a weird noise, sort of a honky sound.It's brill, mum calls it Flossie for some reason.
Coming back up the lane I chased skwirils, they were all over the place. Mum didn't stop me, cos she knew they were too high up for me too reach. All in all, a really good day.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ello Jet  ive been busy all day! mum was busy with letters to some peopel about jobs before i went to see daddy- he was excited cos mum got a call about somebody she wanted to see today- a comdien  he (so mum says) is very sexy & has a lovely voice  so she went with daddy & i was with my sister & grandma gor agesssss


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow. My mum likes comedians too, she likes Tim somebody who doesn't wear shoes and Eddie something who dress like a girl sometimes.
Did you read anout my day? Well I forgot something Mum tricked me. When we got home we played catch the sausage. She broke a nice sausage up and threw it for me to catch. Then she tells me after, she'd only put tablets in them.That's not a nice thing to do, and besides I'm not even ill.
Isn't it nice about Bumble and Kenzie. They make a lovely couple don't they? I wonder if any one else will become boyfriend and girlfriend. But we were the first:001_wub: xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oooh my mum likes both of those but this is irish guy with wild hair 

awww why the tablest all hidden Jet? mean 

Bumble & kenzie are so cute together! but we were indeed the first :001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't see why I should take tablets if I'm not poorly, that's silly.It's nice to spend the day with someone else for a change isn't it. But I'm always glad to get back home with mum. We're going to auntys for a few days, but I'll still be able to talk to you, mum takes her pooter with her. She says it's better resepshun, whatever that means. I like going there coz there's a massive bed and I can sleep up at the top next to mum.
Is that comedian Ed something, mum likes him too.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

this guy is dilyan  something

oooh i get to sleep with my mum up top every day cos i be a lucky girl  its ever so fun, warm & cosy but mum has some new silly bedding that slides off us all the time so we get cold


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think he's in some sittycom that mum watches about books.
Mums only got a little bed here, so I sleep on her feet most of the time coz it's comfy. But when it was really cold I used to snuggle really close and use her bum for a pillow. She's got a big bum, so it was all soft and squishy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm scared.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah thats him! she talked about him all night. ha im in bed niw jet and i also use my mums big squashy.bum for abpillow cos itwbwarm! im on her leg at the moment which is squishy too. she is ecer so soft and cuddly all over! but she has a big bed i justvtake it all over. why dows your mum have a small bed?? off to dream of you though jat xxxxx

why you scared?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> yeah thats him! she talked about him all night. ha im in bed niw jet and i also use my mums big squashy.bum for abpillow cos itwbwarm! im on her leg at the moment which is squishy too. she is ecer so soft and cuddly all over! but she has a big bed i justvtake it all over. why dows your mum have a small bed?? off to dream of you though jat xxxxx
> 
> why you scared?


I'm scared because mummy is talking to that cleverbot think it just said it will kill her but she isn't scared of it even though it said it will kill her.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She only had a small bed before she brought me to live here. I suppose she hasn't got round to geting a new one yet. But it's ok. as long as I've got MY nice bed it's ok hahahaha. She's put a piccy up somewhere of me lying on the bed.
I had a nice dream about you last night. I dreamt we were running through the long grass chasing each other and having so much fun and we shared our treats. I hope I have a nice dream like that again tonight.
Well goodnight Willow. Talk to you soon:001_wub: xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Good morning buddies! What is everyone up to today?

Hey Bumby :001_wub: When I was out on my walk today I met a little furry buzzy thing and mum said his name was Bumble Bee. I was wondering if you know him because you're furry like him and you're Bumble Dog :001_huh:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning everyone. Anyone know what a fracture is? Mummy had to go to the human vets again and they said she has a fracture in her ankle and she's got this huge bandage on it. I hope it's nothing bad


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Kenzie :001_wub:

I DO know him! They're all called Bumble bees because I'm called Bumble! I think it's quite nice they've named a species after me 

 I don't know Buster  What's it smell like?

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know. I think it means she's hurt more than she was. I don't want her going back to the human vets again they seem to make her worse and I can't go


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry buddy  they're such a worry aren't they 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They are and they say we worry them. I'll just have to give her lots of cuddles to make up for it


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I know  

I think it's because they try and show off by only standing on 2 paws. No wonder they fall over : was she standing on 2 paws at the time?

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

My mum says she is jinxed.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She was on two paws it's such a silly way to walk. She taught me how to as well why would I want to walk like that?

What's jinxed Diesel?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> She was on two paws it's such a silly way to walk. She taught me how to as well why would I want to walk like that?
> 
> What's jinxed Diesel?


I don't know mum says it is something we say when something happens that wasn't meant to happen or something.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They do say the silliest things don't they and they expect you to at least pretend you're listening to them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> They do say the silliest things don't they and they expect you to at least pretend you're listening to them.


Yes they do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh Buster so sorry to hear about your mummy  Hope she gets better soon. Hoomans are so silly :blink:

That's so cool that you have all those furry bees named after you Bumb!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She is she says she tripped over her own paws, well they call them feet for some reason, I haven't done that since I was a puppy. If I can manage it why can't she? She'll be ok she's got me looking after her


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> She is she says she tripped over her own paws, well they call them feet for some reason, I haven't done that since I was a puppy. If I can manage it why can't she? She'll be ok she's got me looking after her


Give her plenty of cuddles Buster.


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya peeps 

I've not had a chance to play on the pooter till now...mum was playin wiv it 

She was moanin about my singin again last night, sez she's forgotten wot sleeps is. Dont understand wot the problum is...I sleeps ok, I sleeps when I likes 

Cant work these hooman beans out at all 

Bailey x


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

My mum's taught me to do it too - it's pointless, I've got four perfectly good paws - why would I want to use two?! 

Thanks Kenzie! Mum says that one came in the day she went to see me and she shouted 'bee' and I looked at her or something and that's why I'm called Bumble. She says I've got another name too though but that's just one on a certificate? 

Bumb
xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've spent nearly 6 years trying to work them out Bailey I still have no idea they're such strange creatures


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

jeeezo Buster...mibbe I should takes her to a beeehavyourist!:blink:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Humans have behaviourists but they call them sichy something. They have a different name for everything


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Bailey buddy! Does she still not like your singing?!

Strange hoomans. Mum says it's going to rain  

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Keep on singing Bailey, she'll learn to like it if you keep going 

Hey Bumb, when my mummy was complaining that I don't eat my food, your mummy told her to put it in the microwaver and she did this morning and it was SO much more yummier!  I think your mummy must be really clever! Not like my silly mummy


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww glad you liked it Kenzie. Don't give her the credit though - she only realised when she caught me putting it in myself 

Why's my mum going to make an easter scene for the cats?  And who's Aurelia? Is she the nice lady who made the cat toys I like? 

I hope mum doesn't think I'm just going to sit out whilst she's playing with the cats :

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You know what mum just said? She's going to train Leo to do tricks too. Said if a cat could get a trick dog title, I have no idea how it's not a dog, then Leo could try. He looked disgusted when she tried to clicker train him maybe I should have done that years ago lol


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Bumble,
Ruby here! mummy is wondering why you never sleep what have you been eating? I love my sleep zzzzzzzzzz

Hi its frankie here! Ruby has just fallen asleep again LOL I dont sleep as much as her I reckon she is showing her age!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol I love sleeping especially on mum. She's not too happy when she's trying to type though and I'm lying on her knee. Bumby why don't you sleep it's great?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Ruby! Hi Frankie!

Dunno buddies! There's just so much to see and do! I'll happily walk 5 or 6 miles and still want to play  

I eat Lily's kitchen stuff, mum says it's got nothing nasty in and it's all organic (what ever that is  ) so she doesn't think it's that.

On Fridays I have a mile walk in the morning, then when mum finishes uni I have a 4 or 5 mile walk and then I have agility in the evening and I still want to play  *runs around* 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You have little hoppy friends too don't you Bumby. Warn them your mum might want to train them as well .


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Buster, buddy, she already does. I think it's a disgrace  he can sit and fetch and stand up tall so far. 

Why can't they just watch the telly and leave us alone? :blink:

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh dear. Leo so far is just giving her disgusted looks and hopping off even when she tried toast. He's clearly smarter than I am and doesn't give into bribery so easily


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Lol I love sleeping especially on mum. She's not too happy when she's trying to type though and I'm lying on her knee. Bumby why don't you sleep it's great?


Mummy tells us to get down when she is trying to type I can't think why we just want to get close to her evry chance she sits down cos it don't happen very often. She is always sorting someone or something out.

She needs a bigger lap though I dont think mummy wants one! 

Bumble you are busy! no wonder you never sleep theres not enough hours in the day !


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a brilliant way of getting on her lap when she's typing I just lie and stare at her with the huge eyes, sigh sadly every so often eventually she moves the computer lol.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

We dont even ask we just try our chances as subtly as possible. 
The only thing is its very difficult for 3 dogs to get on without being noticed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

My hopper has stolen the cats toy and wont let them get near it so they're sad.

There's so much to do Frankie buddy! I have a mum, 3 cats, a rabbit and a biggg spider to look after, plus I have to help with all the housework, then I have to walk my mum and do my classes and things. It's not easy being a small dog. I've got to go and get my fur done next week too. 


Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> My hopper has stolen the cats toy and wont let them get near it so they're sad.
> 
> There's so much to do Frankie buddy! I have a mum, 3 cats, a rabbit and a biggg spider to look after, plus I have to help with all the housework, then I have to walk my mum and do my classes and things. It's not easy being a small dog. I've got to go and get my fur done next week too.
> 
> ...


OOHHH are you being pampered! is jealous I love a good brush! :tongue_smilie: (not the bath bit though)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So you have a hopper that bosses everyone else around as well then? Poor kitties wait no I didn't type that how do you delete?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Buster!  I never thought I'd see the day 

Sorry I vanished there buddys, I had to go and get my granddads washing in (I don't trust mum to do it on her own).

Yeah I love the groomers! They give me a bag of biscuits to bring home and everything 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I know the pain of a little hopper that bosses you around. He's succumbing she got him to sit . He held out for so long. You do have to supervise them carefully who knows what they'll end up doing to themselves


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Exactly :

They're a nightmare. She was dropping pegs everywhere so I picked them up to try and collect them and she told me to drop it  

Hoppers look funny when they sit :glare:

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But you were just trying to help why would she tell you to drop them?

She says she wants to obedience train him she can barely get me to walk to heel I doubt she could get Leo to er hop to heel but she seems to think she can. Wish she would get over this obsession with training us. I can behave even with the mini sized humans I don't need trained. They do look funny when they sit but they're funny little creatures anyway


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

No idea buddy  I dropped them and snorted at her in disgust - what did she say? 'aww sneezie' :

She's got two socks stuck together so I've taken them apart for her and she isn't even pleased with that  What more can I do?

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Honestly you try to help and they get annoyed :. Not that they could manage it without us of course


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I know what you guys mean - I just went and got mummy's shoe off the shelf that she thinks I can't reach and brought it to her, and she said NO! What does a dog have to do around here to be thanked???


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Granddad is cooking some mince and he dropped some. I picked it up to take it to the bin for him and he shouted at me so I thought 'forget this' and ate it. That'll teach him 

What's a tic Kenzie?

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I dunno Bumby, my mum has been talking about them today  She says she doesn't want me to get one but I don't know why. Maybe it's one of those things Buster was talking about the other day with the big orange pinchy claws :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't want one of those to get you Kenzie :crying: 

I saw your mum talking about Billy no mates - who's he? We'd be his friends 

You wont love him more than me though...will you? :crying:

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

No I DON'T want a tic with pinchy claws :cryin:

I dunno who Billy is but mum says she's going to get him  I think she said he'll scare away the pinchy tic! :thumbup: He must be really brave!!! But I couldn't love him more than you Bumb :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd protect you from it if I was there 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

My mum hasn't been annoyed with me yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

What a good dog you are Diesel! 

I know you'd protect me Bumb :001_wub:

I've got a new trick that I learnt all by myself. When mum is sitting at the computer I stand up on 2 legs and poke my nose up under her top and lick her back  She says ewwwwwwwww which I think means she likes it


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

If people stop stroking me I hit them until they start again :thumbup: It works every time.

I'm licky to Kenzie 

bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> What a good dog you are Diesel!
> 
> I know you'd protect me Bumb :001_wub:
> 
> I've got a new trick that I learnt all by myself. When mum is sitting at the computer I stand up on 2 legs and poke my nose up under her top and lick her back  She says ewwwwwwwww which I think means she likes it


My little hopper friend does that to mum. She jumps about 2 feet it's so funny to watch .

Why are they cutting off that dogs man bits and then putting fake ones in :blink:?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

They're doing what?! 

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're castrating this poor bulldog and if that wasn't bad enough they're putting fake ones in their place :blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Why would they do that?! :yikes:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know castration is bad enough but his male human pet decided that it would somehow affect his masculinity if his dog was neutered :blink: so they put in fake ones


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hoomans are completely crazy  :blink:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely mum says typical men . How is the fact the dog's castrated linked to him do they castrate the hooman at the same time?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> What a good dog you are Diesel!
> 
> I know you'd protect me Bumb :001_wub:
> 
> I've got a new trick that I learnt all by myself. When mum is sitting at the computer I stand up on 2 legs and poke my nose up under her top and lick her back  She says ewwwwwwwww which I think means she likes it


Mum gave me a belly rub ad a treat ad has just bought me a pull rope for wininlng agility.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww i do that too kenzie- but its as mum gets dressed of a morning, i lick her legs, back, side & face 

busy day away from the pooter :blink: but i have itback so im happy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey buddies

xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Bumb, how was aglility?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

It was that good citizen thing tonight. I'm working towards my gold now and tonight I just couldn't be bothered - mum was really embarrassed 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, hi Willow. Just a quick visit today, coz I'm at auntys and I'm so tired I want to go to bed. It's been such a long day.:Yawn:
I love coming here coz I get to lie at the top of the bed,and have lots of cushins to lie on and get some differant things to eat. I get spoilt rotten of course, but I'm not going to complain
Anybody had any good adventures today?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hiya Jet:001_wub:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

have a good sleep up top of the bed  wont fall off i hope- i did


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi shiny buddy! 

I went to training class but I didn't want to do it tonight....so I didn't! Not much else happened today. A big dog at the class tried to attack me  but it's owners had it on a lead and muzzled and my mum just kept calm. I wasn't bothered -not much like that scares me 

Busters mum has got something on her leg from when she fell down the stairs 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Mornin peeps 

fink I quite like this place. I'm gettin my hooman bean quite well trained now...gets my dinners when I wants em, got a cumfy bed. She's still not happy bout my singin tho...keeps tellin me it's time for sleeps :blink::blink:

Whenz singin time then? 

I gots play time, brekkie time, first lunch time, second lunch time and dinner time...I gotta bed time. Nobody's sed when I has singin time. So I sings wen I wont....speshully when I cant see my hooman bean. I sing even louder then just so's thay can hear me. Wen you got pipes like mine, you has just gotta sing!

Laters!

Bailey x


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning buddy's. Just had breakfast and walks.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww bailey you sound just like me! i like to sing- i was at it about 2.30am cos i was just going to bed but she told me ssssshhhhhh. i gotta sing if i cant see my hooman bean but i still sing even when im with her- i still make her hear it. mum says more pooter time today cos she still has no job whatever that is


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

see Willow...you understands! 

I don't like it wen I dont see my hooman bean  It seems to last forever!
My mum has putted a ickle bed thing beside her bed thing and I lies there all night. I try to sing a bit sumtimes...but mum lays her paw hand on my head and I know that she's still there. Then I can have sum sleeps toooo.

I don't like bein alone  mum is gettin a speshul air freshner that mite make me feel more happy.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww sweetie thats so cute! im lucky, my mum lets me sleep in her bed with her  its lovely & warm! when i say i cant see my hooman bean its just if the door gets closed- she leaves me with her daddy if she has to go somehwere so i never been without a hooman 

my mum puts her paw on me too so i snuggle into her


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Ohhhhhh....I's not allowed to sleep in mums bed thing but she dos let me be besides it.

I's hungry all the time too. My mums funny friend...the one who putted the jaggy fing in my neck...he says I'm way tooo thin. Could see all of my ribby fings and I had a sad look on my face. So my mummy gives me lotsa little din dins...even tho I's sure I cood eat really BIG din dins  When the hooman beans are eatin din dins I has to be in the kitchen place cos I goes a bit MAD :blink:

Good fing is I dont have wormies in my belly or bum  I had speshul din dins to fix that.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

what breed are you? mum says i should be thinner cos i be a whippet but she cant talk- i cant see her ribs either


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

I is a German Shepherd/Labrador mix up


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

so your able to eats more than me without people making comments! you be bigger than me, maybe thats why you gets to sleep beside your hoomans bed! whats todays activities for you? my mum has to go to see a lady she sees every weeb & i wait for her outside- but there are lakes there & a field with a big browng thing, really tall


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

today we has to take my hooman sister to her friends house for a trip to ice skatin and a sleepyover 

We'll be out in the car fing for a wee while 

Then back home for plays and din dins and probly wee sleeps.

I hopes you has a good day wiv your hooman bean Willow.

Bailey x


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww your very cute bailey!! my mum is in a bad mood- shouting at the 'wee' she has  the remote is well... a bad word


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

My hooman sister has one of them wee's in her room. Fink that's a bit rich tho...cos I has to wee outside in the garden, not in the rooms 

Hoomans are sooooo silly at times


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

exactly! she has a wee in livingroom & im the one who has to go outside  she shouted at me cos the remote looks yummy & i had a big long sing at it so i kept jumping up for it & she says i hurt her sore belly so she made me go outside for a bit


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone!

My mums got one of those wee things. Whenever she is playing with it I try to catch the ball but I can't 

Mum's not very happy today because she says she's got a toof ache :blink: I bet if she chewed on my bone for a bit she'd feel better. I wouldn't even mind if she did, coz I love her that much


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning buddies! Morning Kenzie :001_wub:

What's everyone up to today? Mum finished uni early and I was super excited and ran round in circles 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, hi Willow. I was a bit naughty last night, and got mum a bit cross with me. But she was trying not to do the laughy thing as well, so I'm not sure. I went to bed earlier than mum and when she came up to bed I was soooooo comfy. I got all the pillows and cushins and made a lovely nest and managed to get under the duvet too.
She made me get down,that was mean coz I'd left her enough room to get in.I think so anyway. and then spent ages doing the cross laughy thing. I'm still confused about that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

My mum does that too  I don't get it either.

I manage to get away with it because it's a super king size bed and I'm more of a futon size doglet 

I went in the laundry basket today...everything had just come out of the tumble drier....soooo warm and snuggly


Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That sounds so much fun Bumble, mum doesn't have one of them baskets, so I can't have a go.
I like being here coz there's great big windows called patyo doors to look out of and I can go out too. It not fun when they forget and shut them and I run into them.Oooo my poor nose.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

My mum has some sort of needle in the fridge.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

What are patyio doors Buster? Like big windows?  You'll never guess what happened today - someone was floating outside the bedroom window - cleaning them :scared: 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Patyo doors are great big windows that go almost from the top to the floor .One side opens like a window, but coz its on the floor you use it like a door. It's nice, I wish we had one at home. But sometimes they'll shut it when I'm outside coz they done't want to get cold. But hey it's all right for me to freeze my - oh thats right I haven't got any to freeze. Maybe that's where they went
Anyhoo,I forget about the slidey door cos it's all glass and I HURT MY NOSE!!! Oh but do they care, they do that all concerned but laughy thing.

Wow I didn't know hoomans could float Bumble. That sounds pretty scary to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Jet! Buddy! I called you Buster before didn't I?!  I'm getting as blonde as my mum :

I can't imagine a window like that. Is your nose okay? 

I'm at my granddads and some small hoomans came and stuck their hands through the letter box. I tried to say hello but mum got cross and said they were teasing me 

I've seen them do the low windows before but never seen them float :scared: why would they come and clean mums windows anyway?! She's so lazy :blink:

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My nose is fine now thanks. I'm waiting for aunty to come home, coz she said they were having one of those takeaway thingys for tea. I love that coz I usually get leftovers, unless it's spicy and mum says it's not good for my tum.
How did the man not float clean away Bumble, did he have a string tied to him like one of those ballooooony things?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Mmmm I love those nights - haven't had one for a veryyyyy long time though 

I didn't see a string but there must have been something  It was really windy as well  In the end she gave him those coin things to make him go away. I think it just encourages him though because every so often he comes back 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i is back. the wee is out again so im being made to sit in the car with brable  was very bad & escaped it was so much fun but it was on a main road & i raced through neighbours gardens & a man who lived there stood & watched my mym cry but didnt help her get me back


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Goodness Willow!

I's glad you's ok! 

bailey x


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

my mum was so mad cos she said it was her daddys fault  she was really upset all crying and shaking

im ok but there were cars & vans everywhere so i was lucky


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Willow, don't do that again.You could have had a nacident and got hurt and that would have made me real sad. I bet it was fun though, but you got to be careful. Has your mum stopped crying yet.She was only crying cos she wuvs you so much.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im at home with mum, my sister & had some treats so she still loves me but it was all a bit of an advenshure for me but she is still a bit shaky


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys sorry I haven't been on today we had some mini-hoomans come over and I made one sick . Mum says she's allergic or something and she's ok but I feel really bad. Then mum was doing something called maths on the computer and I couldn't come on


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hey hows your mum today? im hiding on sofa so im a good girl for mum


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's ok she says the tablets are amazing things. I'm keeping a close eye on her though. I can't let her out of my sight she's hopeless


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

silly hoomans :blink:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're very silly I hope the mini one is ok though I didn't mean to make her sick . I'm not having a very good week so far


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww what else has been bad? mini hooman will be ok im sure


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The mini-hooman and mum that's it but that's bad enough . At least mum says the dog walker is coming tomorrow and taking me out for a while with some other dogs so I'll have new friends to play with


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

What's happening with the mini hoomans, buddies? 

Also -what are mine and Jets mum on about with animal welfare? Why do we need animal welfare?!!

We're all fine aren't we?!

Is your mum okay Buster?

Willow  You upset my mum so much I'm not barking to you for a bit 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I almost killed one she couldn't breathe properly mum says she was allergic to me whatever that means . Mum's ok just getting very annoyed with those big stick things


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Jet where are you? i miss you! i hear your mum has said sumfink to bumbys mum but i dont know what it is


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bet your in bed now Willow, sorry I couldn't say night to you. Mum and aunty have been on the pooters all night. They've only just gone to bed.
My mum and Bumbles mum want to do somethink to help little hoomans learn that animuls like us are not toys and we need proper care. And if we don't get looked after proply then we can sick.
Wouldn't it be great if all our gangs mums joined in to help out.
I guess I'd better be off now Night Willow:001_wub: xxx
Night everyone. see you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I almost killed one she couldn't breathe properly mum says she was allergic to me whatever that means . Mum's ok just getting very annoyed with those big stick things


Buster it wasn't your fault buddy. My mum saidvsome hoomans gets bad reactions to dogs..


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know I just felt really bad about it mum says she's going to be ok.

I did that went somewhere called a GB and got to play with all these little kids while mum explained how a human slave is meant to look after their dogs


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Bet your in bed now Willow, sorry I couldn't say night to you. Mum and aunty have been on the pooters all night. They've only just gone to bed.
> My mum and Bumbles mum want to do somethink to help little hoomans learn that animuls like us are not toys and we need proper care. And if we don't get looked after proply then we can sick.
> Wouldn't it be great if all our gangs mums joined in to help out.
> I guess I'd better be off now Night Willow:001_wub: xxx
> Night everyone. see you tomorrow.


:001_wub: aww you were still thinking of me! oooh wahats this about little hoomans? can i help with owt? xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow, I fink about you lots, coz your my girlfriend:001_wub:

I think it's all about trying to get to the places where those mimi hoomans go,skools and browniz and other places, so that they can learn how to look after us proply and not to hurt us.
Did you know that there are some of those mini hoomans who want to hurt and scare animals. Thats nasty, and it makes my mum and Bumbles mum real sad and they want to stop them. They want other mums and dads to join in too.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

aww me too jet :001_wub:

hopes those nasty little hoomans can get help to be kind to us


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Evening buddies. Mum has gots a mouth ulser whatever they are.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey buddies! Have you noticed there's a dog being painted that looks EXACTLY like me? What's going on? Should I be worried? :crying:

How's everyone and their mums?

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im off to bed now. byeeeee jet! xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm fine tired spent 3 hours running around with new friends today whippets are insane :blink:. Mum's ok mostly but she keeps cursing those stick things it's funny to watch well funnier than normal


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Night Willow!


What stick things Buster? Is she chasing them? 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I think they're to help her walk because of her foot she has to lean on them and they keep getting in the way. It's funny to watch though even more amusing than humans normally are.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Willow, have nice dreams:001_wub::001_wub:. xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Why hasn't she tried walking on her four paws? They're all very strange aren't they :blink:

Hey Jet!

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Only human puppies walk on 4 paws for some reason :blink:. Would probably be easier but humans don't have much sense


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hoomans are all strange, Dog knows what they're up to sometimes. Like tonight, aunty made some stuff for their dinner, it smelt nice but they wouldn't give me any. There was loads left but they put it in the big white box thing in the kitchen. I'm jumping around, sitting nicely, doing my best eyes of great pleading, do I get any . No, why not for Dogs sake. Why can the box thing have it not me.
I'm feeling a bit miffed!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's even worse when they put icky stuff on yummy food like something called curry burnt my mouth


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry guys, was hopeing for a chat but mums off to bed now and she 's going to turn this off any minu


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Why DO they feed that box thing? Ours is called Bin. He never even does anything  I don't think my mum even likes him. She's always happy when she takes me for a walk but when she has to take Bin out she complains

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Jet hope you have nice dreams chasing cats.

I don't know what they put in that box they say it's waste but it smells sooo yummy most of the time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Night Jet buddy, think I've missed you  

I'm going on a big walk tomorrow with the people from my gility class - it's exciting - it's a beach I don't go to very often.

There wont be those things there will there though? :scared:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Have fun at the beach just stay away from those mean crabs they hide out in little pools of water they're hard and orange and have big claws. Don't drink the water either it makes you sick .

Mum got this really nice smelling thing today in the post and I was all excited investigating it. Then she told me it's doggy soap and some poor dog's mum on here made it . I don't do baths


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I've got one of them coming  

I only touch the giant drinking bowl when it's really hot, otherwise I stay away from it. 

I'm tired buddy, gility wipes me out :Yawn:

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so tired too off to bed soon spent way too long running around chasing those crazy whippets today. Was fun though


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Did you see willow and bramble? I don't think there are any other wippets are there? I've never seen another

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No the nice dog walker person took me out with them and a golden retriever like my friend Max but he was boring and didn't want to play. I would love to meet up with Willow and Bramble though but mum says I would have to get in a metal bird thing and fly through the sky to go meet you


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh I see. I bet your mum is missing being out with you 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She is and I miss being out with her too . I can't wait until she gets that big bandage thing off and I can take her out on walks again


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I bet you do  It's not the same not being with your mum is it Buster?

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not the dog walker comes in and takes me out while she's at work but I normally get to out with her after work and at the weekends . Walks just aren't the same without your human


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Hellooo , 
Had a boring day today , human was ill so I only got a walk round the block - shameful!

Licks and woofs

smurf x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi I hope you human got lots of cuddles and kisses for being sick? It helps make them feel better and you'll get walks faster. It's a shame you didn't get a longer walk though


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

She'll be back to walking you soon Buster 

Hi Smurf, buddy!

Bumble
xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The human vet said 6 weeks that ages away . But she said once she works out the stick things she'll take me out for short walks. I'll have to remember to be good and not pull at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

6 weeks is a long time to be on sticks  I'm sure you'll do fine Buster, you'd do anything for your mum 

(and lets face it buddy, we have to  )

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't really pull just when I get really excited there's soooo many smells to go investigate or when Bella yells at me. She's only a tiny dog but she's scary. But I will be a good boy and ignore all the smells 

I know we have to do everything for them they would be useless without us. 

Ok off to bed now guys good night


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm fine tired spent 3 hours running around with new friends today whippets are insane :blink:. Mum's ok mostly but she keeps cursing those stick things it's funny to watch well funnier than normal


not all of us are! :blink:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok maybe just those two they never stopped running around like maniacs


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, hi Willow:001_wub:I'm back home now, I've done a patrole round the house and garden, and everythings is ok. Sigh, I'm glad to be home. It's fun at auntys, but it's allways nice to be home. 
Haha I slept on mums head last night and she didn't notice till she woke up. She was a teeny bit cross, coz she said I might have hurt her by akcident. But she was doing her shouty laughy thing, so I knew she wasn't really cross.
Don't you love the sunshine? Everyone seems happy:001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hi everyone, hi Willow:001_wub:I'm back home now, I've done a patrole round the house and garden, and everythings is ok. Sigh, I'm glad to be home. It's fun at auntys, but it's allways nice to be home.
> Haha I slept on mums head last night and she didn't notice till she woke up. She was a teeny bit cross, coz she said I might have hurt her by akcident. But she was doing her shouty laughy thing, so I knew she wasn't really cross.
> Don't you love the sunshine? Everyone seems happy:001_smile:


My mum has gots a poorly pet and one that may have died what does she mean Chilli may have died.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Ok maybe just those two they never stopped running around like maniacs


Woof woof hey Buster buddy.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hi everyone iv had a wicked day to day iv been to the woods, what you all been up to?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Went out for a nice walk with crazy dogs that didn't stop running around for 3 hours . Then been asleep most of the day how about you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Went out for a nice walk with crazy dogs that didn't stop running around for 3 hours . Then been asleep most of the day how about you?


I won that frisbee competition and got a belly rub and a treat.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ive had a good day- ive been for 4 walks with my mum & sister  saw some wild wabbits dead clsoe up but im a bit  cos a boy pug did stuff to me & i got scared. i was that scared i backflipped & landed on my back on the hard stuff


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> ive had a good day- ive been for 4 walks with my mum & sister  saw some wild wabbits dead clsoe up but im a bit  cos a boy pug did stuff to me & i got scared. i was that scared i backflipped & landed on my back on the hard stuff


Ouch Willow are you ok buddy.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

danielled said:


> Ouch Willow are you ok buddy.


not too bad but he tried to do a bad thing to me mum says- glad i cant have pups!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> not too bad but he tried to do a bad thing to me mum says- glad i cant have pups!


Take it easy tonight.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

danielled said:


> Take it easy tonight.


i will do, mum says he tried to mount me  like mountain is that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> i will do, mum says he tried to mount me  like mountain is that?


Yikes he was trying to mate you.


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Willow...poor you!
Your mum will look after you I'm sure.

Bailey x


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

danielled said:


> Yikes he was trying to mate you.


hes so little but he leapt right at me & got on my back. i was os afraid of what was happening


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll give him a nip on his bum for you Willow


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

BenMac said:


> Willow...poor you!
> Your mum will look after you I'm sure.
> 
> Bailey x


my mum got him moved & put back on a lead- she saved me from the scary little guy. hows your day bailey? x


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

BenMac said:


> I'll give him a nip on his bum for you Willow


thank you


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Mum has a snail on a tray on his food that she is worried may have died and has damped him. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

I've had a laaaaaazy day today Willow. I was up late last nite and didn't let mum sleepy much...so I woz tired today 

Also...I met a really scary thing! It was orange and noisy and was eating my mums grass!! 

I just stayed at the back door and watched...I wasn't goin in the garden wiv that fing!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow, are you ok? Your not hurt or anything are you? I wish I'd have been there, no dog does anything like that to my girlfriend. I wish I could have bit his stinky nose off, or chewed his leg. I'd have protected you, if I'd have been there xxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Willow, are you ok? Your not hurt or anything are you? I wish I'd have been there, no dog does anything like that to my girlfriend. I wish I could have bit his stinky nose off, or chewed his leg. I'd have protected you, if I'd have been there xxx


:001_wub: i wish i had my jet there to help me :001_wub:

im ok cos mum made sure she got Frank off me right away. i got a dirty back cos i had to roll over after i did the body flip, hurted a little bit but i be comfy on sofa now xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

BenMac said:


> I've had a laaaaaazy day today Willow. I was up late last nite and didn't let mum sleepy much...so I woz tired today
> 
> Also...I met a really scary thing! It was orange and noisy and was eating my mums grass!!
> 
> I just stayed at the back door and watched...I wasn't goin in the garden wiv that fing!


i see that ehre too- it must be able to travel! its 'ok' cos it leaves the grass for me to eat in clumps so it must be alrigth but its dead loud so i sing at it!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

If he starts any of that stuff again, you just tell him you're boyfriend will come and sort him out. Coz I'd get there some how. No body hurts my Willow and gets away with it.:001_wub: xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Let's growl at those cats in mums sig. Grrr woof woof lol.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> not too bad but he tried to do a bad thing to me mum says- glad i cant have pups!


oh no willow sorry to hear that  i wouldnt do a bad thing to you some boys just dont have any manners


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bed time for me, I think. Night everyone, Night Willow:001_wub: xx
Talk to you all tomorrow:Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Me too see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Any of my buddies around? I went somewhere very strange today called a church and there were lots of other dogs and cats and hoppers and things there. It was boring this guy just stood there and talked and they sang. I fell asleep. So what have you guys been up to?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> If he starts any of that stuff again, you just tell him you're boyfriend will come and sort him out. Coz I'd get there some how. No body hurts my Willow and gets away with it.:001_wub: xx


fank yooo jet :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

My mum gots an appointment with a nurse for hoomans tomorrow.


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Wazzzzup peeps! 

I's had a busy day today...I's bin playin wiv my kitty sister...she punched me in the face!! :blink:

All I did was bited her ears and try to jump on her...what's up wi that?  My kitty sis is like a tiny boxer....she slaps pretty good too. Kittys! 

We had lotsa sunshine today and my mum played ball wiv me in the garden, I likes that


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Any of my buddies around? I went somewhere very strange today called a church and there were lots of other dogs and cats and hoppers and things there. It was boring this guy just stood there and talked and they sang. I fell asleep. So what have you guys been up to?


Hi Buster. I'm looking after my mum. How is your mum.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That sounds much more fun than my day apart from the mean kitty of course but I'm sure you shouldn't bite their ears you might have hurt her

Mum's fine making weird squealing noises about some new tv show she's been waiting to see for ages . I guess I'll have to pretend to listen and actually care won't I


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oooh whats the tv show? my mum might watch it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's called game of thrones. I think she's only watching it because she likes one of the main actors but she insists it's for the plot


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

It's tiring...all this kitty boxing


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There was some huuuuuuge cat on the tv and it snarled and I ran away . Mean mum for laughing at me but it was scary.


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

They just don't get the kitty fing Buster...hoomans!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They just don't get how mean cats are. Mum's getting one she says will be about the same size as me . The cat slaves brainwash them I'm telling you they post all those cute kitten pictures apparently Taylorbaby is the worst. Hopefully she's not going to get one of the huge ones that were on the tv a tiger or something it was called


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

eeek! 
As big as you Buster! At least I's a bit taller than Kyla kitty...and will get even taller still.
She doesn't know that yet


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes but you're a big doggy I'm just a little terrier .


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

well...I will be a big doggy, I hope. I's just ickle now though...I's nearly 10 weeks old tho, so nearly a man!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well you will be when you're all grown up. Soon you'll be able to boss that mean kitty around


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

she will be putty in my paws


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I had to get a bath earlier . Now I smell like that stupid soap so stole the laptop and I'm hiding under the blankets in case they decide to do it to me again. I don't understand why they're so obsessed with us being clean.


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

I's not had a bath fing before...will pobbly have to have one when I'm bigger and allowed out to play


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're horrible they soak you with water and put all this smelly stuff on you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> They're horrible they soak you with water and put all this smelly stuff on you.


I like having a bath. I get brushed after my bath which I love. I had the itches tonight though lol.


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

jeeeezo :blink:
So many fings i'm finding out....bath fings, tato chips for your neck...:blink:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The tato chips in your neck help your humans find you if you get lost I think. No idea how though


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

they must sniff them out....that'll be the salt and vinegar probbly


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That might be it but their noses aren't as good as ours


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

ohhhh...I dunno. My mum can smell a plate of tato chips from MILES away


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My auntie Maggie said she's going to leave me again she went away for ages last time I don't want her to go. Had to go snuggle up to her and give her lots of kisses and she complained because the water was going to boil over . Silly humans she's cooking something ick


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

don't know why these hooman beans just dont stay where we put them...they is ALWAYS distapeering sumwhere. Why can't we get a tato chip putted in their necks!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know they're always leaving  silly things. Maybe we should put those chips in their necks then we could find them


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

What chips in necks?


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

I fink I just need to work on my mums recall a bit...will try bribin her wiv choccy, she's quite food led


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

danielled said:


> What chips in necks?


I fink it's tato chips that live in your neck so your mum can find you...only a hooman could cum up wiv a plan like that


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hoomans put these chip things in your neck so they can find you if you run away. They're so silly.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

At last. Mum's been on the pooter all day, except when we went out for walks. Sometimes I think she loves it more than she loves me, she spends so much time with it.
But on the good side, isn't it nice now the suns out and it's all warm and no more of that horrid snow. We had our first night walk for aaaaages tonight. It was so nice just us and all those lovely smells. I had to do a lot of re marking, coz I'd been away. Takes it out of you doesn't it!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's so lovely to be able to go play in the sun again would be better if mum could come too though. I hated the snow way too cold and wet and it was nearly as high as me


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

BenMac said:


> I fink it's tato chips that live in your neck so your mum can find you...only a hooman could cum up wiv a plan like that


I don't need one lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Hoomans put these chip things in your neck so they can find you if you run away. They're so silly.


Mum just told me her cat had one cats grrrr.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cats are mean . You know Diesel there's a new game coming out that's the same as the one you're in but there's cats as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Cats are mean . You know Diesel there's a new game coming out that's the same as the one you're in but there's cats as well


Mum can't have that game.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is it because the box thing that plays them is making all the hoomans sick?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real its not real


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Erm Willow are you ok?

Mum put a hoodie on me . The indignity of it all. I was cold she didn't need to put one of her jumpers on me even if it is soft and warm


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Erm Willow are you ok?
> 
> Mum put a hoodie on me . The indignity of it all. I was cold she didn't need to put one of her jumpers on me even if it is soft and warm


my mum got the laptop & she must be having a breakdown  bet she posted it in the wrong forum, knowing her 

hahahah a hoodie????? soooo bad mate, im sorry to hear that!


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Wots not real Willow?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol silly Willow's mummy 

I don't like hooman clothes but mum will be annoyed if I scratch it off. Besides it is nice and warm and soft. I guess I could cope with having it on for a couple of minutes as long as she doesn't take any pictures


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

a hoodie? :blink:
Be an ASBO next....


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i had a stern word with my mum & she says that she was talking to somebody & was suppost to post it elsewhere


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

you hav to hav eyes in the back of your head wiv these hoomans Willow...they's a bit slow!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> i had a stern word with my mum & she says that she was talking to somebody & was suppost to post it elsewhere


Was it meant for my mum?  She's got those funny laughings with tears?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You really do they do such silly things unless you're watching them


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

BenMac said:


> you hav to hav eyes in the back of your head wiv these hoomans Willow...they's a bit slow!


your so right- slow is just not the word for soms them hoomans


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> You really do they do such silly things unless you're watching them


sneaky devils they be!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Was it meant for my mum?  She's got those funny laughings with tears?
> 
> xxxxxxx


i do believe it might have been for your mummy bumble.... silly my hooman  laugh with tears is good they tells me! xxxxxxx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

about as much use as a chocolate teapot, sum of em!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Finally the big sad eyes and huge sighs worked she took that stupid thing off me. She's always saying people shouldn't dress dogs up too. They're completely useless. What is that weird squealing noise they make when they're excited they sound just like puppies?


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Oi! I dont do wierd screaming...I does singing! :blink:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No the hoomans mum makes this weird noise when things happen on tv sometimes then she tells me why like some person got his memory back and is back to being really awesome . Singing is fun but I'm not very good at it


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> No the hoomans mum makes this weird noise when things happen on tv sometimes then she tells me why like some person got his memory back and is back to being really awesome . Singing is fun but I'm not very good at it


I's teaching myself singing...I do's a lorrrra praktising! 
My mum sez that I sing even more than the Go Compare hooman!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I can't sing very well scares mum though when I do. We had a little puppy staying her and she could really sing but she did it all night long


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah...we's good at that 
Speakin of singin, I needs to go away now as mum isn't going to sing herself to sleeps....that's my job 

Nite Peeps!

Bailey x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight have fun dreams chasing cats. I should be off to bed too so tired


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry ,Im falling aslep soifinq im fftobed nitgh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Night night buddies I'm off to bed.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

its a bit cold here today but i met the new neighbours doggy- tis hugggggggeeeeee  i may have hurted my right paw but im not sure how so i just lick it


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

awwwwww Willow! 
Best that you just have lots of relaxes today and mibbe that'll help your sore wee paw.

Let your mummy spoil you...she'll like that. We needs to let them do that sumtimes...makes them hoomans feel better too


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm pleased with my mum today really proud of her.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hieveryone, Hi Willow xx. Me and mum have both got talking tummmys today,it's ever so funny.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hello jet xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Hieveryone, Hi Willow xx. Me and mum have both got talking tummmys today,it's ever so funny.


Woof woof hiya Jet buddy.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i has decided to chill today & let my hooman spoil me all day with all the yummy treats she has bought me


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> i has decided to chill today & let my hooman spoil me all day with all the yummy treats she has bought me


My mum could do with a yummy treat today.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That sounds like a really good idea Willow. 
We're just having a cuddle day listening to each others tummys and laughing.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

whats the bellys up to?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

They're making funny gurgles and really strange noises, sometimes really loud ones too. Mum thinks we must have eaten somethings that didn't agree with us.


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> They're making funny gurgles and really strange noises, sometimes really loud ones too. Mum thinks we must have eaten somethings that didn't agree with us.


Ahhhhh...so they is answering back? Bad tums! :blink:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hope your ok jet & mum


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm ok Willow, thanks. Mum has to keep going to the loo that's all. But the tummys are singing. Yeah that sounds better, our tummys are singing today.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i stoled all of the training saussages mum got me  she isnt too happy cos i eated them all up while she went to the kitchen


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

tells your mum that they sossidges have helped your sore paw and make sad eyes to her. I can gets anyfing I likes wiv sad eyes


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

:lol: thats a good idea i might jut do that!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

My mum went into the land of nod then and only just woked up.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just had a lie down for a bit. The tummys have stopped singing now. It's a shame we couldn't get our singing tums on one of the shows on the telly box thingy. Hahaha I've heard worse coming from there.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm weely weely sad today ,:crying:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

hobo99 said:


> I'm weely weely sad today ,:crying:


What's the matter buddy? We're on the other thread now, it's called 'Not just for hoomans' with no number, come over quick and tell us xxxx


----------

